#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  прямая передача от КЕ

## Сергей Хос

получить прямую передачу знания Дзогчен от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу *или Кьенце Еше*.
Интересуюсь историей развития движения Дзогчен.
Кто-нибудь в курсе, с какого момента досточтимый Кьенце Еше получил полномочия на передачу ригпей целванг?

----------

Denli (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мое скромное мнение, что это произошло "по умолчанию", т.е. сразу же после того, как ЕС Сакья Тридзин, спустя почти 40 лет после рождения сына Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, наконец-то распознал в нем реинкарнацию дяди Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. 

Сказано так:




> ... получил христианское и буддийское образование, изучал философию и информационные технологии, и работал в области современных технологий. 
> 
> Стиль Кьенце Еше прост и открыт, он пробуждает живой и непринужденный интерес, говоря прямо и помогая войти в сущность буддийских учений и обнаружить истинную природу каждого.


Я думаю, что вот в этом эпическом и драматическом фильме подробно все рассказано: http://myreincarnationfilm.com/




> MY REINCARNATION is an epic father-son drama, spanning two decades and three generations, about spirituality, cultural survival, identity, inheritance, family, growing old, growing up, faith, meditation, religion, magic, dreaming, Buddhism, Dzogchen — and past and future lives. The film follows the renowned reincarnate Tibetan spiritual master, Chögyal Namkhai Norbu, as he struggles to save his spiritual tradition, and his Italian born son, Yeshi, who stubbornly refuses to follow in his father’s footsteps...

----------

Denli (17.05.2012), Сергей Хос (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

Хм... А кто же тогда распознал в Сакья Триндзине Сакья Триндзина???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eternal Jew

К счастью, в Сакья этого особо не требуется - главою школы так же становятся по "по умолчанию", т.е. по факту рождения племянником или сыном у иерарха линии. 

Так, в настоящее время известно, что следующим Сакья Тридзином станет сын Сакья Тридзина - Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.

----------

Legba (18.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> К счастью, в Сакья этого особо не требуется - главою школы так же становятся по "по умолчанию", т.е. по факту рождения племянником или сыном у иерарха линии. 
> 
> Так, в настоящее время известно, что следующим Сакья Тридзином станет сын Сакья Тридзина - Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.


Очень странно. Надо почитать подробнее про историю школы Сакья. 

Я очень удивлен, потому что традиционно, в прежние века в Тибете высоких лам выбирали из самых бедных семей. Это, вероятно, со школы Сакья и началась новая добрая традиция находить перерождения своих учителей в своих детях и ближайших родственниках.

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Где можно посмотреть онлайн этот фильм? 
Будду признателен

----------


## Eternal Jew

А зачем без пяти минут тхеравадинскому монаху этот фильм вообще, разве что свое кристально чистое воззрение непоправимо испортить? Ибо Тхеравада вообще не признает, насколько я понимаю, институт тулку... 

Ну а найти место, где посмотреть фильм, можно, нажав на кнопочку "Find a theater now" (ну или в Дзогчен-общину вступить и там посмотреть).

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Очень странно. Надо почитать подробнее про историю школы Сакья. 
> 
> Я очень удивлен, потому что традиционно, в прежние века в Тибете высоких лам выбирали из самых бедных семей. Это, вероятно, со школы Сакья и началась новая добрая традиция находить перерождения своих учителей в своих детях и ближайших родственниках.


Не клепайте на Сакья. Просто Сакья - изначально род тибетских феодалов Кхон. Власть в этом роду передавалась по наследству еще до того как Падмасамбхава в Тибет пришел и ни про каких тулку там и не слышали. Соответственно, один из Кхон стал учеником Падмасамбхавы и с тех пор завертелось. Власть же так и продолжала передаваться по наследству, честным феодальным порядком.
Тулку же придумали в Кагью, как общеизвестно.

----------

Legba (18.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), лесник (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А зачем без пяти минут тхеравадинскому монаху этот фильм вообще, разве что свое кристально чистое воззрение непоправимо испортить? Ибо Тхеравада вообще не признает, насколько я понимаю, институт тулку... 
> 
> Ну а найти место, где посмотреть фильм, можно, нажав на кнопочку "Find a theater now" (ну или в Дзогчен-общину вступить и там посмотреть).


Я не вижу разницы между методами дзогчен спонтанного освобождения и тому что учат тхеравадинствие учителя в виппасане. Дело не в этом.
У меня нет этикетки, просто хотел посмотреть фильм о ЧННР и его сыне, а не о том насколько верен институт тулку.


Просто у Гульяны спросил, она говорит - незнаю, может у вас есть место где можно посмотреть этот фильм на ру или англ или фр...
Будду благодарен

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Забавно

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Вова Л. (17.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересуюсь историей развития движения Дзогчен.
> Кто-нибудь в курсе, с какого момента досточтимый Кьенце Еше получил полномочия на передачу ригпей целванг?


Поскольку его учитель - это его отец, точное время передачи полномочий не слышала. Но слышала, что КЕ начал эффективно передавать учение с 2007 года.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хм... А кто же тогда распознал в Сакья Триндзине Сакья Триндзина???


Это неважно  :Smilie:  Важно, что у него были сакья-тринзинские качества в добавку к его семейному положению. Памятуя о том, что на определенном уровне практики учитель может выбирать место своего рождения и родителей, не удивлюсь, что родственники высокой реализации рождаются кучненько. А также рождаются в буддийской среде, где могут сразу же попасть к выдающимся учителям.

Ну, при этом, конечно же, надо продемонстрировать определенные качества, без этого никак.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Где можно посмотреть онлайн этот фильм? 
> Будду признателен


Нигде

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Очень странно. Надо почитать подробнее про историю школы Сакья. 
> 
> Я очень удивлен, потому что традиционно, в прежние века в Тибете высоких лам выбирали из самых бедных семей. Это, вероятно, со школы Сакья и началась новая добрая традиция находить перерождения своих учителей в своих детях и ближайших родственниках.


Эх.....

----------

Пема Дролкар (18.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Нигде


Поставлю вопрос иначе, сколько нужно заплатить и кому :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поставлю вопрос иначе, сколько нужно заплатить и кому


http://myreincarnationfilm.com/store/web-store/

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (18.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Это неважно  Важно, что у него были сакья-тринзинские качества в добавку к его семейному положению. Памятуя о том, что на определенном уровне практики учитель может выбирать место своего рождения и родителей, не удивлюсь, что родственники высокой реализации рождаются кучненько. А также рождаются в буддийской среде, где могут сразу же попасть к выдающимся учителям.


Ну, ваша точка зрения давно уже мне понятна. Совсем недавно вы писали похожее в другой, к сожалению закрытой теме: 



> Ламы не всех традиций могут жениться. Многие являются монахами. И детей не имеют. Те, кто женится, умеют правильно подбирать себе жен и обладают сами определенными навыками и умениями. Это не для рядового буддиста. Да и дети у них рождаются...определенные


Вот только было бы неплохо, если бы вы перед тем, как что-то писать немного прочитали по теме, и желательно не нравоучения для необразованных тибетцев, а работы независимых исследователей. И вот вам хороший пример "определенных" детей и жён:

Слышали когда-нибудь такую строчку: "ДЖАМПЕЛ ДОРЖЕ ТРИСОНГ ЯБ СЕ ЛА"? Знаете, что она значит? Это обращение к царю Трисонгу Деуцену и его сыновьям, трем его, так сказать "sras". Этих троих "sras" даже на иконах рисуют рядышком и молятся им. Звать их Мутри Ценпо, Муни Ценпо и Муруб Ценпо. А теперь почитаем, что пишут независимые историки: 

У царя было четверо сыновей (и вроде бы от разных жен). 
Младший, Мутри Ценпо умер молодым. 
Второй сын, Муни Ценпо унаследовал от отца царство и молодую его (отца) жену (о нравы!!!). Муни Ценпо начал проводить множественные государственные реформы, но они не возымели успеха. Муни стал непопулярен в народе и был отравлен. По некоторым источникам он был отравлен собственной матерью, которая издавна ненавидела вторую молодую жену отца Муни. Она отравила собственного сына чтобы насолить своей давней сопернице.
Третий "sras", которого принято изображать на иконах  - Муруб Ценпо. Вот с ним реальная загадка. Дело в том, что по официальным историческим документам у царя было еще двое сыновей Мутик Ценпо и Тиде Сонцэн. Мутик Ценпо был обычным убийцей: в порыве праведного гнева заколол одного из министров, за что был сослан в на территории современного Сиккима, а про Тиде Сонцэна вообще ничего не известно. Дело в том, что исторические документы того времени, упоминающие наследника трона после Муни Ценпо существуют только на китайском языке, и имя в них тоже на китайском. Но оно скорее напоминает "Мутик" чем "Тиде". Есть даже небольшое исследование, посвященное этому вопросу, и оно показывает, что с большой долей вероятности наследником трона стал возвращенный из ссылки Мутик. Правда, даже если наследником трона стал убийца, вопрос кто-же такой изображенный на иконах Муруб (которому мы, кстати, молемся), остается открытым. Хотя Эрик Хаар отождествляет царевича-изгнанника именно с Мурубом.

Так что делайте выводы, уважаемая, о целесообразности наследия ламской короны по родственной линии.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> http://myreincarnationfilm.com/store/web-store/


Нашел дешевле, всего около 17 евро :Kiss: 
http://www.amazon.com/My-Reincarnati.../dp/B006QVRW80

Постер всего за 230 евро... ещё и с автографом, почти даром

Хотел спросить про скидки, но думаю это может не понравится... удалил :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Не понимаю, неужели людям действительно жалко каких-то 350 долларов за афишу с автографом этого замечательного Учителя Дзогчена - Еше Сильвано Намкая?

----------

Denli (18.05.2012), Lanky (18.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.05.2012), Вантус (18.05.2012), Кузьмич (19.05.2012), Нико (18.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Поставлю вопрос иначе, сколько нужно заплатить и кому


Некоторое время назад фильм был в Перми на фестивале. Там надо было платить в кассу. Любой человек может купить оно в магазине, указанном Цхултримом. Насколько я знаю, русского перевода или титров как не было, так и нет

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, ваша точка зрения давно уже мне понятна. Совсем недавно вы писали похожее в другой, к сожалению закрытой теме: 
> 
> 
> Вот только было бы неплохо, если бы вы перед тем, как что-то писать немного прочитали по теме, и желательно не нравоучения для необразованных тибетцев, а работы независимых исследователей. И вот вам хороший пример "определенных" детей и жён:
> 
> Слышали когда-нибудь такую строчку: "ДЖАМПЕЛ ДОРЖЕ ТРИСОНГ ЯБ СЕ ЛА"? Знаете, что она значит? Это обращение к царю Трисонгу Деуцену и его сыновьям, трем его, так сказать "sras". Этих троих "sras" даже на иконах рисуют рядышком и молятся им. Звать их Мутри Ценпо, Муни Ценпо и Муруб Ценпо. А теперь почитаем, что пишут независимые историки: 
> 
> У царя было четверо сыновей (и вроде бы от разных жен). 
> Младший, Мутри Ценпо умер молодым. 
> ...



Денли, откуда цитата? Вообще меня эта информация несколько изумила.

----------


## Нико

Из гугла:


Еши Сильвано Намкай - сын и ученик Чогьяла Намкая Норбу, родился в Италии в 1970 г., получил христианское и буддийское образование, изучал философию и информатику, и работал в области современных технологий.

Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин распознал Еши Сильвано Намкая как реинкарнацию дяди Чогьяла Намкая Норбу по материнской линии (Кьенце Ринпоче Чокьи Вангчуг) и дал ему имя Джамьянг Чокьи Нима. В 2007 г. Еши Сильвано Намкай посетил Тибет и принял на себя обязательство поддерживать монастырь в Центральном Тибете.

В последнее время он все больше и больше посвящает свою жизнь будущему Дзогчен-Общины, созданной Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу, следуя своему Учителю и выполняя пожелания учеников.

Стиль Еши Сильвано Намкая прост и открыт, он пробуждает живой и непринужденный интерес, говоря прямо и помогая войти в сущность
буддийских учений и обнаружить истинную природу каждого.

За последние три года Еши Сильвано Намкай дал более 40 лекций и учений в Европе, России, США, Южной Америке и Австралии.

28 мая - лекция об учении Дзогчен в Севастополе в 18:30. Лекция будет проходить по адресу ул.Ген.Петрова, 15 (здание Укртелекома), 2 этаж, аудитория 208.
ВХОД СВОБОДНЫЙ!!!

29-30 мая - ретрит по учению Чод в Южном Кунсангаре (село Гончарное).

http://vkontakte.ru/event17653732

Телефон для справок: +380957507841.

----------


## Denli

> Денли, откуда цитата? Вообще меня эта информация несколько изумила.


Был такой тибетский автор, жил у вас в Дхарамсале во второй половине XX века, книжки по истории Тибета писал. Цепон В.Д. Шакабпа звали. Я думаю, его работы можно найти в любом книжном магазине вашего города.
Правда, это не дословная цитата, я в нескольких строчках изложил содержание двух страниц текста Шакабпы, но смысл передал буквально.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Был такой тибетский автор, жил у вас в Дхарамсале во второй половине XX века, книжки по истории Тибета писал. Цепон В.Д. Шакабпа звали. Это не дословная цитата, я в нескольких строчках изложил содержание двух страниц текста, но смысл передал буквально.


Т.е. эта книга на аглицком существует?

----------


## Denli

Несомненно. Она даже на русском существует: Терентьев издавал.

----------


## Нико

> Несомненно. Она даже на русском существует: Терентьев издавал.


Как называется?

----------


## Denli

Политическая история Тибета

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Политическая история Тибета


Надо будет поискать. В сети есть?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В сети не  встречал, но название Цепон В. Д. Шакабпа - Тибет: политическая история

----------

Нико (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Был такой тибетский автор, жил у вас в Дхарамсале во второй половине XX века, книжки по истории Тибета писал. Цепон В.Д. Шакабпа звали. Я думаю, его работы можно найти в любом книжном магазине вашего города.
> Правда, это не дословная цитата, я в нескольких строчках изложил содержание двух страниц текста Шакабпы, но смысл передал буквально.


Ой. А скажите, тот сын, который  Принц Дамдзин и который потом родился как  Чокьюр Лингпа - он один из этих, или еще какой-то? 
Все же в 25 учеников входит (не во всех версиях, правда)...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Ой. А скажите, тот сын, который  Принц Дамдзин и который потом родился как  Чокьюр Лингпа - он один из этих, или еще какой-то? 
> Все же в 25 учеников входит (не во всех версиях, правда)...


В Ньингме все трое Муни, Мутри и Муруб присутствует в некоторых деревьях прибежища. Когда-то давно я пытался выведать подробную информацию об аспектах древа прибежища Чоклинг Терсар (более подробную, чем присутствующая в находящися в свободном обращении брошюрах), но вы же знаете тибетцев: у них всё подробное является тайной за семью печатями. 
Я не берусь рассуждать, насколько Муруба можно отождествлять с сыном-убийцей, но Хаар считает, что это одно лицо.

Ну а с другой стороны чему удивляться, если в стране - теократия и феодализм? У нас, вон, вроде и Николая II-го, и всё его несчастное семейство к лику святых причислили. И на каких, спрашивается, основаниях?!!!

----------


## Legba

> Памятуя о том, что на определенном уровне практики учитель может выбирать место своего рождения и родителей, не удивлюсь, что родственники высокой реализации рождаются кучненько.


Да? Любопытно. Откуда, простите, такие сведения?
Если речь идет о Нирманакаях Будды (ака "тулку"), так они спонтанно проявляются как эманации там, где в них есть необходимость (и в той форме, в какой нужно).
Но это как-то сложно назвать "выбором места рождения". 
А от Вашей конструкции как-то Атманом повеяло... Может ссылку какую дадите? Ну на то, о чем нужно памятовать?

----------


## Джыш

Legba, если бы вы хотели памятовать, вам ссылка не нужна была бы  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Очевидно. Но вот тут люди говорят, что памятую я не про то.))

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Очевидно. Но вот тут люди говорят, что памятую я не про то.))


Что-то я не заметил, чтобы там к вам обращались)

----------


## Топпер

> Надо будет поискать. В сети есть?


Есть в продаже

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да? Любопытно. Откуда, простите, такие сведения?
> Если речь идет о Нирманакаях Будды (ака "тулку"), так они спонтанно проявляются как эманации там, где в них есть необходимость (и в той форме, в какой нужно).
> Но это как-то сложно назвать "выбором места рождения". 
> А от Вашей конструкции как-то Атманом повеяло... Может ссылку какую дадите? Ну на то, о чем нужно памятовать?


Эти эманации рождаются чудесным образом или из чрева тоже?

Ссылку? ОК
http://savetibet.ru/2011/10/17/dalai-lama.html

Прочь Атманные веяния, памятуйте наздровье :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Ой. А скажите, тот сын, который  Принц Дамдзин и который потом родился как  Чокьюр Лингпа - он один из этих, или еще какой-то? 
> Все же в 25 учеников входит (не во всех версиях, правда)...


Вспоминаю другого из 25 - Нубчена Сангье Еше, очень брутального типа, если верить агиографиям.



> Я, Сангье Еше, соорудил 
>     Свой затвор в Кхаре, в Яме. 
>     На вершине Черного Перевала Дра 
>     Я привел в движение торнадо. 
>     Я уничтожил тридцать семь деревень Дра.

----------

Denli (19.05.2012), Legba (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Какой-то сплошной офтоп идет... Ну а, если ближе  теме, так что там с прямым введением (или как принято сейчас говорить - с "прямым ознакомлением") от нашего любимого Учителя Дзогчена Сильвано Еше Норбу: было ли, кто уполномачивал, действенно ли, сколько получило? 

... Что-то все компетентные лица просто воды в рот набрали. Зачем эта таинственность? Или это проявление естественной скромности, сопряженной со вполне понятным стеснением?

----------

Denli (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Сергей Хос (19.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

Прямое посвящение в сетевой маркетинг. Можно получить.

----------

Denli (19.05.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

EL stresso forte. Простите мой итальянский.

----------


## Lanky

> EL stresso forte. Простите мой итальянский.



Lo stress intenso.  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Lo stress intenso.


Спасибо. Ланки

----------


## Neroli

Ринпоче надо бы Берхина усыновить, он клевый.

----------

Сауди (19.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сергей Хос, вот тут личная страница Кенце Еше
http://khyentseyeshe.com/  -  там написаны все учения, которые он давал в разных странах. Может, он что-то давал и секретно :Smilie: 

 Также ему туда можно, думаю, написать, и все спросить лично :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Ой. А скажите, тот сын, который  Принц Дамдзин и который потом родился как  Чокьюр Лингпа - он один из этих, или еще какой-то? 
> Все же в 25 учеников входит (не во всех версиях, правда)...


Заглянул в книжечку: не нашел упоминания, что сыновья Трисонга Деуцена входят в 25 учеников. А как они попали на древо прибежища надо спросить ламу Олега, я полагаю.

----------

Нико (19.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Прямое посвящение в сетевой маркетинг. Можно получить.


Это о чем сейчас?

----------

Pema Sonam (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, вот тут личная страница Кенце Еше
> http://khyentseyeshe.com/  -  там написаны все учения, которые он давал в разных странах.


Знаете, меня список духовных свершений досточтимого Кенце Еше не очень-то интересует. Уверен, история сохранит его и всегда можно будет посмотреть в справочнике в случае необходимости.

Мне интересно другое - как этот молодой человек столь быстро прошел нелегкий путь от чисто светского человека, мало интересующегося Дхармой, до статуса Учителя, способного давать прямое введение в природу ума - вот что поистине чудо.
Ведь для этого, как неоднократно объяснял Намкхай Норбу, недостаточно быть тулку. Необходима еще серьезная (я бы даже сказал - высшая) собственная реализация.

----------

Denli (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Знаете, меня список духовных свершений досточтимого Кенце Еше не очень-то интересует. Уверен, история сохранит его и всегда можно будет посмотреть в справочнике в случае необходимости.
> 
> Мне интересно другое - как этот молодой человек столь быстро прошел нелегкий путь от чисто светского человека, мало интересующегося Дхармой, до статуса Учителя, способного давать прямое введение в природу ума - вот что поистине чудо.
> Ведь для этого, как неоднократно объяснял Намкхай Норбу, недостаточно быть тулку. Необходима еще серьезная (я бы даже сказал - высшая) собственная реализация.


Может, у него отпечатки из прошлых жизней какие вдруг проявились?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может, у него отпечатки из прошлых жизней какие вдруг проявились?


Вполне возможно. Вот и интересно было бы узнать, что происходит с человеком, когда у него "вдруг проявляются" отпечатки такого рода. Это ведь должно, наверное, буквально "взрывать" человека - дело же нешуточное. Не может же быть так, что просто проснулся утром и вдруг осенило: "Ба, да я ж тулку. А истинная природа ума - вот она, как на ладони". И пошел пить кофе.
Кстати, в истории известны аналогичные примеры? никто не в курсе?

----------


## Нико

> Вполне возможно. Вот и интересно было бы узнать, что происходит с человеком, когда у него "вдруг проявляются" отпечатки такого рода. Это ведь должно, наверное, буквально "взрывать" человека - дело же нешуточное. Не может же быть так, что просто проснулся утром и вдруг осенило: "Ба, да я ж тулку. А истинная природа ума - вот она, как на ладони". И пошел пить кофе.
> Кстати, в истории известны аналогичные примеры? никто не в курсе?


Я, кстати, где-то когда-то читала отрывки из Еши Сильвано Намкая. Простые слова, как пять копеек. Наверное, в этом -- истинный дзогчен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я, кстати, где-то когда-то читала отрывки из Еши Сильвано Намкая. Простые слова, как пять копеек. Наверное, в этом -- истинный дзогчен.


Истинный дзогчен - не в словах.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (19.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Нико (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Истинный дзогчен - не в словах.


Согласна )))))

----------


## Антип Байда

> Истинный дзогчен - не в словах.


Истинная репка- не в словах.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Истинная репка- не в словах.


Так и не вылечились от пристрастия к флуду?
Можно повторить курс лечения.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Так то, что Еше Намкхай является тулку было известно оооочень давно, он просто учить стал недавно. Собственно я об этом аж с 1992 года знаю, почитай почти всю сознательную жизнь.
Разве тулку должны учить людей сразу родившись??? Им тоже требуется долгое обучение, практика.
Намкхай Норбу ведь тоже не сразу стал учить, да и не очень он этого хотел, и учить он стал в более преклонном возрасте чем Еше.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Сергей Хос (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Ссылку? ОК


Ссылка прелюбопытная. То есть, доктринально-то ничего нового. Но вот ракурс - неожиданный.




> *Нирманакая (тело эманации, или явленное тело будды) может быть трех видов*: 1) высшее тело-нирманакая, его примером может быть Будда Шакьямуни, исторический будда, совершивший двенадцать деяний будды, среди которых рождение в избранном им месте и т.д.; 2) творческое тело-нирманакая, с помощью которого будды служат другим, проявляясь как ремесленники, художники и т.д., и 3) воплощенное тело-нирманакая, с помощью которого будды проявляются в различных формах, например в образе людей, божеств, рек, мостов, целебных трав и деревьев, чтобы помогать другим существам. *Воплощения духовных наставников, которые в Тибете распознаются и именуются «тулку», относятся к третьей из перечисленных трех категорий нирманакаи.* Среди таких тулку, возможно, есть немало тех, кто полностью соответствует характеристикам воплощенного тела-нирманакаи будд, *но это относится не ко всем.* Среди тибетских тулку, возможно, есть и воплощения высших бодхисатв, бодхисатв на пути накопления и подготовки, *а также наставники, которым по очевидным причинам еще только предстоит вступить на эти пути бодхисатв.* Таким образом, титул «тулку» присваивается воплощенным ламам либо на том основании, что они подобны просветленным существам, либо в силу их связи с определенными качествами просветленных существ.


Тобишь, сначала говорится, что "тулку" - таки нирманакайя Будды. Или, как вариант, эманация бодхисаттвы, начиная с первого бхуми. А потом как-то вдруг оказывается, что вообще-то может статься, что и нет. И их так называют "просто так". Все это достаточно очевидно, конечно же. Хотя приятно, что произнесено вслух.))

Так вот. Если некто (если уж зашла речь - Еши Сильвано Намкай) *действительно* тулку - то он либо воплощенная нирманакайя Будды, либо эманация бодхисаттвы начиная с первого уровня.  И был таковым с самого начала, заметьте. И может посещать 100 чистых земель Будды, эманировать по 100 эманаций (и по 100 спутников для каждой) ну и далее по списку. И уж конечно может давать ригпа-цал-ванг, причем без всякого спец. допуска. 
Или - он просто *называется* "тулку" и это *вообще ничего не значит*. Как говорится в цитате "по очевидным причинам".

----------

Denli (19.05.2012), Вантус (20.05.2012), Сергей Хос (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вполне возможно. Вот и интересно было бы узнать, что происходит с человеком, когда у него "вдруг проявляются" отпечатки такого рода. Это ведь должно, наверное, буквально "взрывать" человека - дело же нешуточное. Не может же быть так, что просто проснулся утром и вдруг осенило: "Ба, да я ж тулку. А истинная природа ума - вот она, как на ладони". И пошел пить кофе.
> Кстати, в истории известны аналогичные примеры? никто не в курсе?


А ведь именно так и происходит...
Если ему Папа показал, то он сам в принципе сможет указывать на неё.
Вопрос не в указании, вопрос в практике. Я не знаю на сколько он опытный практик, но если он даст рыбакам сети для ловли, не зная как ею пользываться, то польза давольно проблематичная, и его роль учителя сводится до "указателя", а дальше, сами разбирайтесь.
А сети дать любой может, там главное чтобы у берущего руки были вытянуты, а не у дающего
*
Наверное, в этом -- истинный дзогчен.* 
В простоте не только истенный дзогчен, но также истенная тхеравада, дзен.. и сама Дхамма, с остальными не знаком

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> молодой человек столь быстро прошел нелегкий путь от чисто светского человека, мало интересующегося Дхармой


А это из чего вдруг выводится? Вообще-то сам Еши постоянно говорит (по крайней мере раньше говорил), что он вырос в Общине и она все время была в их доме. Ринпоче постоянно рассказывает эпизоды, как он еще мальчиком приходил и практиковал вместе с ним... Опять же, с Ринпоче не забалуешь, уверяю Вас. Насчет прямого введения - не слышал, не знаю. Возможно это огрехи болезненной экзальтации.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне интересно другое - как этот молодой человек столь быстро прошел нелегкий путь от чисто светского человека, мало интересующегося Дхармой, до статуса Учителя, способного давать прямое введение в природу ума - вот что поистине чудо.
> Ведь для этого, как неоднократно объяснял Намкхай Норбу, недостаточно быть тулку. Необходима еще серьезная (я бы даже сказал - высшая) собственная реализация.


Забейте. Я уважаю ННР и думаю, что ему многие вещи виднее, но сама слушать КЕ напрямую по-итальянски не могу, уж извините. Ну, мое неведенье там, и все такое протчее....


Думаю, каждому из нас вернее всего будет полагаться на тех Учителей, в которых нет сомнений. У КЕ есть своя аудитория. Пусть она сама для себя решает. Ну, и молод ишшо....может мы не все доживем до....

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Молод... вы про его тело? 

Или духовный опыт?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Алеша, ну пойдите Дхармой позанимайтесь. Ну вспомните, что Вы в монахи собрались.....

Я высказываю только личное восприятие. Тело тут совершенно не при чем, но с возрастом человек больше практикует и у него есть возможность накопить больше знаний и умений.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Сергей Хос (19.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алеша, ну пойдите Дхармой позанимайтесь. Ну вспомните, что Вы в монахи собрались.....


Ой и правда... Запамятовал немного. 
Чуть самолёт не пропустил  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

"Возможно, это огрехи болезненной экзальтации". Вот золотые слова. ))))))

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Вы не понимаете фишку в правельной, в благой пафосной экзальтации. Как мастер этого дела, скажу Вам, в чём её фишка.

А в том её фишка, что не прячет она своё эго, скрытое от взглядов, укрытое от взглядов, покрытое от взглядов, сохранённое от взглядов, не видимое самому себе. Но борится с ним выставляя на порог дома, выявляя светом, отделяясь, снимая маску, уничтожая, осозная, видя, смотря в глаза...

Вот в чём фишка правельной, благой, пафосной экзальтации

----------


## Нико

> Вы не понимаете фишку в правельной, в благой пафосной экзальтации. Как мастер этого дела, скажу Вам, в чём её фишка.
> 
> А в том её фишка, что не прячет она своё эго, скрытое от взглядов, укрытое от взглядов, покрытое от взглядов, сохранённое от взглядов, не видимое самому себе. Но борится с ним выставляя на порог дома, выявляя светом, отделяясь, снимая маску, уничтожая, осозная, видя, смотря в глаза...
> 
> Вот в чём фишка правельной, благой, пафосной экзальтации


Глупость, ИМХО

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Глупость, ИМХО


На самом деле это была попытка само-оправдания  :Big Grin: 

А если так подумать, то не так уж и глупо, есть логика и определённая техника... Если не видишь своё Я, содаёшь тему со своим видением, со своими реализациями со всеми тараганами, а потом смотришь как на тебя обрушивается камнепад, и там, где больно, там Эго !!! "Хватай - не хочу" как на ладони  :Kiss: 

Или нет ?  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Забейте.


Йес, мэм!

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или - он просто *называется* "тулку" и это *вообще ничего не значит*. Как говорится в цитате "по очевидным причинам".


Ну, насчет "вообще ничего не значит" - это, пожалуй, перебор.
Вообще, до настоящего понимания феномена тулку, мне кажется, е европейской культуре еще далеко. Например, как понимать тулку в случае раздельного воплощения тела, речи, ума и т.д.? Они тоже должны порождать эманауии и реэманации?
Или ситуацию, когда человек является тулку не одного предшественника?
А вот эта фраза показалась мне весьма знаменательной:
либо в силу их связи с определенными качествами просветленных существ.
Похоже, что тулку в ряде случаев следует понимать своего рода "проводника духовного влияния", а не прямое воплощение потока ума предшественника.

----------

Джыш (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, насчет "вообще ничего не значит" - это, пожалуй, перебор.
> Вообще, до настоящего понимания феномена тулку, мне кажется, е европейской культуре еще далеко. Например, как понимать тулку в случае раздельного воплощения тела, речи, ума и т.д.? Они тоже должны порождать эманауии и реэманации?
> Или ситуацию, когда человек является тулку не одного предшественника?
> А вот эта фраза показалась мне весьма знаменательной:
> либо в силу их связи с определенными качествами просветленных существ.
> Похоже, что тулку в ряде случаев следует понимать своего рода "проводника духовного влияния", а не прямое воплощение потока ума предшественника.


Тулки разные бывают. Меня поразило, что практически все предыдущие реинкарнации Богдо-гегена Ринпоче выглядели практически одинаково. Это в бурятском  альбоме есть.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

До настоящего понимания феномена тулку далеко не в европейской культуре, а просто при низком уровне реализации. Западные люди не верят в запредельное. Тибетцы , бывает, излишне верят слепо.

Думаю, просто они являются сильным стимулом проявления нашей природы Будды. И у них может быть совршенно неограниченный диапазон форм, методов и инструментов воздействия на ЖС.  :Smilie: 

Тут все просто, думаю. Настоящий тулку рядом, - ты получаешь мощный толчок в практике и понимании. Ну, может, понимаешь это только потом. :Smilie:  А так тебе кажется, что ты допер самостоятельно :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ну, а когда у тебя такой папа всю жизнь рядом.....всякое может случиться :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тулки разные бывают. Меня поразило, что практически все предыдущие реинкарнации Богдо-гегена Ринпоче выглядели практически одинаково. Это в бурятском  альбоме есть.


Да, я тоже в свое время обратил внимание на сходство.

----------


## Legba

> Ну, насчет "вообще ничего не значит" - это, пожалуй, перебор.
> Вообще, до настоящего понимания феномена тулку, мне кажется, е европейской культуре еще далеко. Например, как понимать тулку в случае раздельного воплощения тела, речи, ума и т.д.? Они тоже должны порождать эманауии и реэманации?
> Или ситуацию, когда человек является тулку не одного предшественника?
> А вот эта фраза показалась мне весьма знаменательной:
> либо в силу их связи с определенными качествами просветленных существ.
> Похоже, что тулку в ряде случаев следует понимать своего рода "проводника духовного влияния", а не прямое воплощение потока ума предшественника.


В случае Нирманакайи Будды - не вижу никакой проблемы в раздельных эманациях. Почему бы, собственно и нет.
Да и у бодхисаттв где то после пятой бхуми количество эманаций  превышает численность вообще всех  людей (на континенте Джамбу, по крайней мере)).
А как понимать... Есть Уттаратантрашастра Майтреи-Асанги. Именно там совершенно четко прописаны все виды Нирманакайи. И если мы держимся в рамках Дхармы - то это все, что мы имеем. А "проводник духовного влияния" это, говоря по простому, - "хороший человек, знает Дхарму, давайте его как-нибудь назовем покрасивше".

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле это была попытка само-оправдания 
> 
> А если так подумать, то не так уж и глупо, есть логика и определённая техника... Если не видишь своё Я, содаёшь тему со своим видением, со своими реализациями со всеми тараганами, а потом смотришь как на тебя обрушивается камнепад, и там, где больно, там Эго !!! "Хватай - не хочу" как на ладони 
> 
> Или нет ?


Идите уже в монахи. Там вам мозги вправят, а то сейчас Вы в прелесть впадаете.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> "хороший человек, знает Дхарму, давайте его как-нибудь назовем покрасивше".


А чего его называть покрасивше? Давайте просто им воспользуемся пополезней.  :Smilie: Он для этого и пришел. 

Чего копья-то ломать - настоящий аль нет. Все равно все работает только на кармических связях. И доверие возникает в силу них. Для кого-то ненастоящий, для кого-то в самый раз.

И хоть у Майтреи- Асанги все прописано, это еще умом надо постигнуть.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Идите уже в монахи. Там вам мозги вправят, а то сейчас Вы в прелесть впадаете.


 
ДН 16


Просьба Мары
И когда Ананда отошел, Мара, Злой Дух, приблизился к Благословенному с такими словами: «О, Господин, покинь жизнь, уйди теперь, о Благословенный! Пришло время Благословенному покинуть жизнь, как прорицал о себе Благословенный, говоря: «Я до тех пор не уйду, Злой Дух, пока монахи и монахини общины и все миряне, ученики, мужи и жены, не станут верными последователями, мудрыми, окрепшими в знании, воспринявшими Дхамму, живущими в соответствии с Дхаммой, верно блюдущими все великие и малые установления, держащими путь свой в согласии с правилами, и изучив слова Учителя, будут готовы возвещать их другим, поучать других, открывать, разъяснять другим, пока они не будут готовы Дхаммой рассеять всякое ложное учение, и не разнесут далеко по свету весть о чудодейственной и освобождающей Дхамме.
И теперь, Господин, монахи и монахини общины и все миряне, ученики, мужи и жены, стали такими учениками Благословенного. Покинь же теперь жизнь, Господин! Уйди, о Благословенный!
Наступило время отойти в Париниббану Благословенному, как он сам изрек о себе, говоря: «Я до того дня не уйду, Злобный Дух, пока чистое мое учение благочестия широкой волной добра не разольется по свету, не будет возлюблено оно, преисполненное, не возвестится всецело на благо людское». Уйди же теперь, Господин, покинь существование, о Благословенный, должный час кончины твоей наступил ныне».
И Благословенный ответил Маре, Духу Зла: «О, Злобный, порадуйся, Париниббана Татхагаты близится. К концу третьего месяца от сего дня уйдет Татхагата».

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И хоть у Майтреи- Асанги все прописано, это еще умом надо постигнуть.


Майтрейей станет Токме Зангпо? Илил я не правельно понял это "тирэ"

----------


## Нико

> Майтрейей станет Токме Зангпо? Илил я не правельно понял это "тирэ"


Учите уже русский язык, наконец. Меня всю передёргивает от Вашей орфографии.

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012), Тао (21.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Учите уже русский язык, наконец. Меня всю передёргивает от Вашей орфографии.


Освободите свой ум от формы
и от нутра, 
станье свободной... 
и больше не будет передёргивать... 
никогда

----------


## Топпер

> Знаете, меня список духовных свершений досточтимого Кенце Еше не очень-то интересует. Уверен, история сохранит его и всегда можно будет посмотреть в справочнике в случае необходимости.
> 
> Мне интересно другое - как этот молодой человек столь быстро прошел нелегкий путь от чисто светского человека, мало интересующегося Дхармой, до статуса Учителя, способного давать прямое введение в природу ума - вот что поистине чудо.
> Ведь для этого, как неоднократно объяснял Намкхай Норбу, недостаточно быть тулку. Необходима еще серьезная (я бы даже сказал - высшая) собственная реализация.


Вспомнился бородатый анекдот: подходит сын к отцу-капитану и спрашивает:
- Папа, а я, когда выросту, стану капитаном, как ты?
- Станешь сынок.
- А майором
- И майором станешь, если захочешь
- А подполковником?
- Ну, если постараешься - станешь
- А полковником.
- Ну.... если очень очень захочешь и постараешься, тогда станешь.
- А генералом?
- Нет, сынок, генералом не станешь.
- Но почему, пап?
- У генерала свой сын есть.

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Освободите свой ум от формы
> и от нутра, 
> станье свободной... 
> и больше не будет передёргивать... 
> никогда


Увы и ах. Не смогу стать свободной в данном вопросе.

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Увы и ах. Не смогу стать свободной в данном вопросе.


Скажите сколько Вам лет и я скажу примерно через сколько вы освободитесь от этого нидуга арфаграфии

А вообще у меня руский храмает потому что я исключительно на пали разговариваю

----------


## Нико

> Скажите сколько Вам лет и я скажу примерно через сколько вы освободитесь от этого нидуга арфаграфии


Мне примерно сто лет, и Вы меня провоцируете.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Мне примерно сто лет, и Вы меня провоцируете.


Нет почему. Ну разве что чуть чуть, чтобы ущипнуть "Вас"

А вообще Вы говорите примерно такое "Я увы от этого не избавлюсь". Но ваше "Я" умрёт вместе с вашим телом, вместе с вашей памятью об империческом опыте этой жизни. Следовательно "Вы" освободитесь не только от боли арфаграфии но также и от себя самой какой вы себя знаете сейчас. Также как и будет со мной и с Тулку и всеми остальными...

Придётся освободиться  :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Освободите свой ум от формы
> и от нутра, 
> станье свободной... 
> и больше не будет передёргивать... 
> никогда


Если вы хотите помогать другим не высокопарным слогом (он потом отталкивать начнет), а конкретными действиями, то лучше пишите на русском более-менее нормально. Не хотелось бы переходить на личности, но лучше словесный поток уменьшить и писать нормально. Речь должна быть чистой, ясной.

----------

Bob (20.05.2012), Denli (20.05.2012), Legba (20.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.05.2012), Джыш (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012), Лена Герц (01.12.2012), Нико (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Речь должна быть чистой, ясной.


Речь говорящего или ум слушающего?

Если бы у когото ум был чистым то у когото и реч была бы тоже чистой.
Внимание, вопрос: Кто именно должен быть мотивирован в отчищении, и чего именно.

----------


## Сауди

> Мне примерно сто лет, и Вы меня провоцируете.


Помоему модераторы развивают парамиту терпения, судя по тому что Алексей ещё не в бане. :-)

----------

Bob (20.05.2012), Denli (20.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.05.2012), Джыш (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет почему. Ну разве что чуть чуть, чтобы ущипнуть "Вас"
> 
> А вообще Вы говорите примерно такое "Я увы от этого не избавлюсь". Но ваше "Я" умрёт вместе с вашим телом, вместе с вашей памятью об империческом опыте этой жизни. Следовательно "Вы" освободитесь не только от боли арфаграфии но также и от себя самой какой вы себя знаете сейчас. Также как и будет со мной и с Тулку и всеми остальными...
> 
> Придётся освободиться


Зачем Вам меня щипать? Я не очень иду на контакт с людьми, не владеющими русским языком.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Помоему модераторы развивают парамиту терпения, судя по тому что Алексей ещё не в бане. :-)


Нет, просто я не нарушаю правил. Не противоречц Дхамме, не атрагиваю политику, ставлю имхо, цитирую какон... Всё просто  :Smilie:  Проблема не во мне

----------


## Алексей Каверин

А вообще прошу прощения, если что. Не со зла, для вашего блага сорказм.
 Я удоляюсь. Тут слишком легко, я не обижаю младших (при всём уважении к возрасту вашего тела)

----------


## Bob

> Помоему модераторы развивают парамиту терпения, судя по тому что Алексей ещё не в бане. :-)


Да не только модераторы. ; )

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Джыш (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Удоляйтесь, удоляйтесь, в другой удоль, Алексей, арфографии учиться на арфе, наверно, заодно пунктуации и прочему. А то мы нажалуемся на Вас в тайский монастырь и попросим, чтоб Вас не брали. 

А также поищите в Палийском каноне про правильную речь и проступки речи. В частности, пустословие.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Тао (21.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

*Алексей Каверин*, вы, кажется, еще мне денег не пожертвовали и путевку не купили. А все пытаетесь поучать.

P.S.
Ну хоть риску убогому капалику пожертвуйте на пропитание. Если вас мучит такая жаба, что вам жалко денег и вы отговариваетесь разной ерундой про веганство.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Хотел попросить у Всех прощения  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Хотел попросить у Всех прощения


Приступайте.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Хорошо, я приступаю.

Как строитель, с огрубевшими от возведения неприступного замка ладонями, ивеняется, за прикосновение к нежной и хрупкой коже новорождённого младенца,
Так и я, прошу у Вас прощение, за свой, лишённые церимоний и снисходительности, по отношению к неведению, словами, стряхивая с Вас пыль, лешаю Вас тепла Эго.

С Уважением.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Хорошо, я приступаю.
> 
> Как строитель, с огрубевшими от возведения неприступного замка ладонями, ивеняется, за прикосновение к нежной и хрупкой коже новорождённого младенца,
> Так и я, прошу у Вас прощение, за свой, лишённые церимоний и снисходительности, по отношению к неведению, словами, стряхивая с Вас пыль, лешаю Вас тепла Эго.
> 
> С Уважением.


Это ерунда, а не извинение. Тут вы говорите, если сжать, что вы Будда. 
Нормально извиняйтесь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это ерунда, а не извинение. Тут вы говорите, если сжать, что вы Будда. 
> Нормально извиняйтесь.


Нет, я не Будда, я обычный Архат... шучу  :Smilie:  (мне нравится так шутить, это моя слабость, которая противоречит утверждаемому)

Хорошо, извенюсь нормально

Пошу прощения за то что Ваши умы не воспринимают вещи Так как есть, за то что они осуждают, обозначают, делят, знают, страдают... не наделены чистой мудростью отражающего зеркала и свободой лотоса под дождём. Я больше так не буду.  :Frown: 

С уважением.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет, я не Будда, я обычный Архат... шучу  (мне нравится так шутить, это моя слабость, которая противоречит утверждаемому)
> 
> Хорошо, извенюсь нормально
> 
> Пошу прощения за то что Ваши умы не воспринимают вещи Так как есть, за то что они осуждают, обозначают, делят, знают, страдают... не наделены чистой мудростью отражающего зеркала и свободой лотоса под дождём. Я больше так не буду. 
> 
> С уважением.


Опять ерунда а не извинение. Если сжать, то вы сожалеете, что вокруг вас одни уроды.
Нормально извиняйтесь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Опять ерунда а не извинение. Если сжать, то вы сожалеете, что вокруг вас одни уроды.
> Нормально извиняйтесь.


Ну нет, почему уроды... 
Нет ничего плохого, только идеальное, полное, прекрасное, гармоничное, совершенное. Почему так? 
Потому так, что у всего есть свои причины, и лишь при наборе только этих причин, может иметь место только такое следствие, а это значит, что оно идеально, полно, превосходно, гармоничное, совершенное, не может быть улучшено, не можно от него ничего отнять, оно так как есть, и есть только так, иначе, не-было-Бы.

Просто люди страдают от себя. А доктор порой вынужден сделать больно чтобы вылечить пациента. Вопрос в том, хочет ли пациент быть здоровым, чистым, свежим, ясным, не запятнаным, наделённым абсолютным состраданием, абсолютной мудростью, свободой...

----------


## Антип Байда

То есть извинения не будет, верно?

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

В третий раз я приношу свои извенения Вам.

----------


## Антип Байда

> В третий раз я приношу свои извенения Вам.


Мне? За что?

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

И Вам тоже   :Smilie: 

И за одно модератору которому придётся потратить своё время для удаления флуда и ффтопа  :EEK!:

----------


## Антип Байда

За что?

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> Опять ерунда а не извинение. Если сжать, то вы сожалеете, что вокруг вас одни уроды.
> Нормально извиняйтесь.


Какой Вы однако долготерпеливый человек!) Я ниасилил читать всё что он пишет и заигнорил давно!)

----------

Bob (20.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Мне интересно другое - как этот молодой человек столь быстро прошел нелегкий путь от чисто светского человека, мало интересующегося Дхармой, до статуса Учителя, способного давать прямое введение в природу ума - вот что поистине чудо.
> Ведь для этого, как неоднократно объяснял Намкхай Норбу, недостаточно быть тулку. Необходима еще серьезная (я бы даже сказал - высшая) собственная реализация.


Я когда только попала в общину, слышала, что сын ЧННР  пробовал учить, но у него не получилось и он больше не хочет. Такое ощущение, что у него и в бизнесе не получилось...
Я бы может и поверила, что у человека какие-то дремлющие ранее способности вдруг открылись, если бы он не притащил за собой свой привычный бизнес, теперь он "членство в общине" продает.
Пичалька.

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), Eternal Jew (20.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Сергей Хос (20.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Просто люди страдают от себя. А доктор порой вынужден сделать больно чтобы вылечить пациента. Вопрос в том, хочет ли пациент быть здоровым, чистым, свежим, ясным, не запятнаным, наделённым абсолютным состраданием, абсолютной мудростью, свободой...


Так вы оказывается доктор? Врач?!! И как же вас звать? Ганнибал Лектор? Доктор Менгеле? Николай Бурденко?

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Так вы оказывается доктор? Врач?!! И как же вас звать? Ганнибал Лектор? Доктор Менгеле? Николай Бурденко?


Надо признать, из присутствующих доктор Лектор сожрал бы, в первую очередь, Алексея...)))

----------

Bob (20.05.2012), Denli (20.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Карма Палджор (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012), Сергей Хос (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Я когда только попала в общину, слышала, что сын ЧННР  пробовал учить, но у него не получилось и он больше не хочет. Такое ощущение, что у него и в бизнесе не получилось...
> Я бы может и поверила, что у человека какие-то дремлющие ранее способности вдруг открылись, если бы он не притащил за собой свой привычный бизнес, теперь он "членство в общине" продает.
> Пичалька.


Кстати, а кто-нибудь в курсе, какое у  Драгоценного Учителя образование? А то сначала в общине с гордостью поговаривали, что тулку получил экономическое образование и долго работал финансовым консультатом или даже аналитиком в какой-то компании. С гордостью потому, что предполагалось, что экономическое образование Учителя наконец-то поможет навести порядок в общине.
Потом об экономическом образовании почему-то стали стыдливо умалчивать, зато появились версии технического образования, или в области IT. 
А иногда даже версии философского образования стали появляться на свет.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Аньезка (20.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Вангдраг (20.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, а кто-нибудь в курсе, какое у  Драгоценного Учителя образование?
> А иногда даже версии философского образования стали появляться на свет.


Про Дзогчен-то рассказать - дело не хитрое.
Интересно бы послушать, как он абидарму дает )))

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Речь говорящего или ум слушающего?


Речь говорящего. В противном случае в сутрах рекомендуется такие собрания не посещать.




> Если бы у когото ум был чистым то у когото и реч была бы тоже чистой.


Значит можно сделать негативное утверждение про ваш ум.




> Внимание, вопрос: Кто именно должен быть мотивирован в отчищении, и чего именно.


Если вы хоть как-то действуете ради других, то вы, а не те, кто с вами беседуют.
И в туманной форме называть других существ никчемными - это фактически самовозвеличивание и потакание своему эго. О постижении чего-то тут уже речи быть не может. Ни в одной из колесниц. Так что не другим надо чистить свои умы, а похоже вам и ум и речь... свои

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я бы может и поверила, что у человека какие-то дремлющие ранее способности вдруг открылись, если бы он не притащил за собой свой привычный бизнес, теперь он "членство в общине" продает.
> Пичалька.


Пусть бы продавал членство. Лишь бы был бы качественный продукт.

Про образование и работу у него на странице написано так:



> Khyentse Yeshe (Yeshi Silvano Namkhai) son and student of Chögyal Namkhai Norbu was born in Italy in 1970, received Christian and Buddhist education, studied (philosophy and computer science) and worked in the field of modern technologies.


И вообще в разделе "job" http://khyentseyeshe.com/ , написано, что он всегда обожал фотографию и дизайн и работает фрилэнсером на газеты, журналы и рекламные кампании :Smilie:  И даже, вроде, приведены его работы.

----------


## Neroli

> Пусть бы продавал членство. Лишь бы был бы качественный продукт.


Пема, а что вы в данном случае называете продуктом?

----------

Denli (20.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А это из чего вдруг выводится? Вообще-то сам Еши постоянно говорит (по крайней мере раньше говорил), что он вырос в Общине... *Опять же, с Ринпоче не забалуешь, уверяю Вас.*


Что же тогда означает фраза из анонса к фильму?
The film follows the Tibetan spiritual master Namkhai Norbu, who struggles to save his spiritual tradition, and *his son, Khyentse Yeshi Namkhai (Yeshi), who stubbornly refuses to follow in the footsteps of his father*. (*и его сын, наотрез отказавшийся следовать по стопам своего отца*)
Вообще, я где-то встречал упоминания, что будто бы Ринпоче когда-то говорил: "Мой сын - светский (в смысле - не связанный с Дхармой) человек". Хотя, м.б., поклеп...




> Насчет прямого введения - не слышал, не знаю. Возможно это огрехи болезненной экзальтации.


Не понял, чьей "болезненной экзальтации"? И как это: " не слышал, не знаю"? Это же слова из опубликованного Вами объявления: необходимо предварительно получить *прямую передачу знания Дзогчен* от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу *или Кьенце Еше*.
Публикуете не читая?

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Понимаете, коллеги, какая интересная вещь получается... 

Вот, допустим, беру я с книжной полки любое жизнеописание любого из достойных Учителей либо, как вариант - любую буддийскую книгу с предисловием об авторе. Что там всегда написано (подчеркиваю - всегда!)? ... Правильно, угадали, написано там традиционно (даже если отбрасывать некоторые мифологизированные подробности, например что у ЕСДЛ во время его рождения на крышу сел черный ворон, а у ННР, когда он появился на свете, зимою возле дома распустились розы, хотя, признаться, я нисколько не ставлю под особое сомнение возможность достоверности и таких фактов):




> "Учитель такой-то родился там-то в семье такой-то. Родители его были такие-то, относились к древнему буддийскому роду такому-то, отличались такими-то благими качествами... Его появление на свет в качестве тулку было подтверждено такими-то и такими-то авторитетными учителями, входящими в непрерывную Линию преемственности. Еще с самого раннего детства Учитель такой-то имел четкие видения таких-то Идамов и Дакини. Буддийское Прибежище он получил от (...) в линии (...). Традиционное буддийское образование он получил в монастыре таком-то, в ходе обучения он изучал такие-то и такие-то источники, в частности - (...) - 6 раз, (...) - 8 раз и т.п. Успешность образования и его компетентность как буддийского наставника была подтверждена теми-то и теми-то. После чего его Коренной Гуру (называется имя) благословил его на трехлетний ретрит-затворничество. За свою жизнь он получал многочисленные посвящения (идет перечисление): (...) - 3 раза от таких-то и таких-то учителей; (...) - 4 раза от таких-то учителей... и т.п. В течение жизни он провел столько-то времени в закрытом ретрите, который проводил столько-то раз; эти ретриты были связан с практикой таких-то и таких-то идамов. Во время ретритов им были получены четкие признаки реализации практик таких-то и таких-то идамов, что впоследствии было подтверждено теми-то и теми то учителями..."


Как правило, это встречается не только в книгах - прочитав любое объявление о приезде и проведении ретрита любым из учителей, вы обнаружите примерно то же самое перечисление.

Как думаете, к чему такое подробное описание? Правильно, угадали: это делается для того, чтобы люди имели возможность убедиться (в соответствии с четко определенными в коренных источниках критериями) в том, что Дхарму, а также лунги-ванги-трилунги они будут получать не от шарлатана, а от компетентного учителя, входящего в непрерывную Линию Передачи, чья квалификация и буддийская реализация к тому же подтверждены другими компетентными и известными учителями, входящими в ту же самую Линию.

Что же мы наблюдаем в данном конкретном случае? "Хороший фотограф. Умелый менеджер. Получил традиционное христианское и буддийское образование. Финансовый консультант (как вариант - консультант по IT-технологиям)"... Не густо... Но самое главное, на что делается упор - это на то, что он - сын самого(!) "величайшего Учителя Дзогчена современности Намкая Норбу Ринпоче" (это выдается уже как некий "знак качества", который оспариваться не может по определению), к тому же - тулку (что выяснилось спустя много-много лет после рождения). Немного не по теме и со всем моим уважением к ННР - сделаю ремарочку, что превосходные эпитеты, которыми последнее время награждают его некоторые особо преданные ученики, если честно - режут слух: "величайший", "непревзойденный" и прочее (уж не знаю - в курсе ли он сам об этом). ЕСДЛ, допустим, предпочитает по отношению к себе гораздо  более скромный термин: "простой буддийский монах".

Кстати по поводу "тулку" как некоего "знака качества". Нельзя не вспомнить слова действительно великого Учителя Дзогчена - Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, чья буддийская реализация была неоспоримой - так вот, еще он, в свое время, сетовал на то, что "качество" вновь появляющихся тулку сейчас ни к черту; об этом же говорили и его такие же великие предшественники.

Итак, по существующим обстоятельствам (пока были не оглашены другие, опровергающие это подробности), по сути, Дхарма и (наконец-то возвращаясь к теме) - прямое ознакомление с природой ума, "прямое введение"(!) даются "успешным менеджером", получившим "традиционное христианское и буддийское образование". После чего, кстати, хочу особо обратить на это внимание, по существующей традиции именно ЕГО люди и должны будут считать своим Коренным Гуру (то есть учителем, непосредственно ознакомившим их с природой собственного ума).

 :Smilie:  Немного не по теме и для того чтобы разрядить обстановку: слово "менеджер", а особенно словосочетание "успешный менеджер" - сами по себе смешные понятия. Мир сейчас заполонили "менеджеры", то есть тотальные неспециалисты в самом(!) рабочем процессе, но умудряющиеся получить знания и (самое главное!) - сертификат о том как(!) руководить в любой сфере деятельности, куда бы их не закинула судьба.

----------

Denli (20.05.2012), Legba (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Сергей Хос (20.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Понимаете, коллеги, какая интересная вещь получается... 
> 
> Вот, допустим, беру я с книжной полки любое жизнеописание любого из достойных Учителей либо, как вариант - любую буддийскую книгу с предисловием об авторе. Что там всегда написано (подчеркиваю - всегда!)? ... Правильно, угадали, написано там традиционно (даже если отбрасывать некоторые мифологизированные подробности, например что у ЕСДЛ во время его рождения на крышу сел черный ворон, а у ННР, когда он появился на свете, зимою возле дома распустились розы, хотя, признаться, я нисколько не ставлю под особое сомнение возможность достоверности и таких фактов):
> 
> 
> 
> Как правило, это встречается не только в книгах - прочитав любое объявление о приезде и проведении ретрита любым из учителей, вы обнаружите примерно то же самое перечисление.
> 
> Как думаете, к чему такое подробное описание? Правильно, угадали: это делается для того, чтобы люди имели возможность убедиться (в соответствии с четко определенными в коренных источниках критериями) в том, что Дхарму, а также лунги-ванги-трилунги они будут получать не от шарлатана, а от компетентного учителя, входящего в непрерывную Линию Передачи, чья квалификация и буддийская реализация к тому же подтверждены другими компетентными и известными учителями, входящими в ту же самую Линию.
> ...


Все это конечно логично выглядит. Но есть одно но, которое почему-то никто не озвучивает - что-ли ННР промахнулся?

----------

Echo (20.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> и его сын, наотрез отказавшийся следовать по стопам своего отца


Вчера наотрез отказался, сегодня наотрез согласился... Это же хорошо, не правда ли? Чем больше достойных  учителей Дзогчена, тем шире распространится Дхарма.




> И как это: " не слышал, не знаю"? Это же слова из опубликованного Вами объявления: "необходимо предварительно получить *прямую передачу знания Дзогчен* от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу *или Кьенце Еше*.
> 
> Публикуете не читая?


Да ладно Вам, не ругайтесь так. Он просто ретранслирует слова. Помните, даже книга такая замечательная есть: "[Повторяя] слова моего Всеблагого Учителя" за авторством Патрула Ринпоче Первого...  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Сергей Хос (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, коллеги, ННР нисколько не промахнулся. Это исключено... А вот ученики - похоже да...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Мне кажется, здесь всё гораздо проще. Если есть паства, то любой менеджер может стать учителем Дзогчена, ламой или гуру. Если нет последователей -- не станет никогда. Времена упадка.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Алексей Каверин, напоминаю, что Вас разбанили на определенных условиях. Если Вы не перестанете опять коверкать русский язык, и переходить на личности, то бан будет возобновлен.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Legba (20.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012), Сергей Хос (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемый Алексей Каверин, напоминаю, что Вас разбанили на определенных условиях. Если Вы не перестанете опять коверкать русский язык, и переходить на личности, то бан будет возобновлен.


Меня примиряет с ним одно: он благодарит всех за все нелицеприятные сообщения в его адрес. )))))

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Джыш (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Кстати, коллеги, ННР нисколько не промахнулся. Это исключено... А вот ученики - похоже да...


Ну как же, разве это происходило бы без его одобрения? Так что подразумевается. Или приведите довод.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, а что вы в данном случае называете продуктом?


Продукт? Ну, "товар", за который взяли деньги. :Smilie:  Дхарма, конечно же не может быть товаром, но обычно в БЦ получают дхармические знания, которые члены его поддерживают в том числе и финансово. 

А ДО ННР - это всемирная организация? И вы официально в нее должны вступить?Международной общины "Гелуг", и даже Миланской общины гелуг, насколько я знаю, не существует :Smilie: 


Тут в Италии, между прочим, членство в БЦ подразумевает ежегодный взнос. Ну, 50 евро в среднем.И типа от 15 до 30 евро за вход на определенные учения(если денег нет, пускают без проблем, но все спокойно оплачивают, в поддержку проектов лам и центра). Потому что чисто "технически" такой центр оформляется у мерии как сообщество и подразумевает членство, как непромышленное предприятие. И его деятельность поддерживается именно членскими взносами. А также соответствующее налогообложение.

 Если учения проводит неквалифицированный человек, такой БЦ и такие учения попросту не посещаются. И центр закрывается. Что толку становиться членом того, что не работает? Каждый лама должен еще проявить свои качества, чтоб к нему начали ходить.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Каждый лама должен еще проявить свои качества, чтоб к нему начали ходить.


Или получить готовый Центр по наследству. А ходить будут по инерции.
В случае чрезвычайно харизматичного исходного лидера такое вполне возможно.
Так, собственно, все деноминации и возникают.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Если учения проводит неквалифицированный человек, такой БЦ и такие учения попросту не посещаются. И центр закрывается. Что толку становиться членом того, что не работает? Каждый лама должен еще проявить свои качества, чтоб к нему начали ходить.


Мне кажется, это утопия. По Вашей логике в Аум Синрике либо не должно было быть членов, либо оно "работало". Равно как Фанлунь Дафа и прочая... Достаточно очевидно, что нужно написать в объявлении (и что говорить на лекции) чтобы народ ломанулся. Так что качества, конечно, нужно проявить. Но те ли это качества, что описаны в Ламрим Ченмо - большой вопрос.

Вы меня извините за крамолу... В свое время т.н. Трактунга Ринпоче тоже, типа, признал как тулку ЕСДЛ. Через несколько лет впрочем выяснилось, что это не совсем так. После чего он, ничтоже сумняшеся, выдал вот такое интервью. Так что бывает-то по разному...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Сергей Хос (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне кажется, это утопия. По Вашей логике в Аум Синрике либо не должно было быть членов, либо оно "работало". Равно как Фанлунь Дафа и прочая... Достаточно очевидно, что нужно написать в объявлении (и что говорить на лекции) чтобы народ ломанулся. Так что качества, конечно, нужно проявить. Но те ли это качества, что описаны в Ламрим Ченмо - большой вопрос.


 Это не утопия. Так было всегда, так будет всегда. Люди не так глупы и так или иначе понимают, что им предлагают, и что это им будет стоить. 

Все зависит всегда от кармы учеников и их качеств, а также от кармических связей. Определенные ученики ищут определенные качества  Учителя. Что касается западных учеников, то они либо увлекаются мистической стороной тибетского буддизма, а философией очень мало, либо посещают как бы интеллектуальные лекции по психологии и мало применяют их в жизни. В БЦ также достаточно много неадекватных людей с расшатанной психикой и тяжелыми психологическими проблемами. 

И насколько что "работает" и как, крайне трудно судить со стороны. Рядом могут сидеть два человека с разной кармой, один из них намоет себе много полезного даже в Аум и начнет следовать благому, другой не услышит и не извлечет ничего. В этом смысле работает и христианство, например, хотя с точки зрения буддизма оно не дает отсечение корней неведенья, но базовой нравствственности и накоплению заслуг может способствовать. А при таком навыке открываются новые возможности встречи с квалифицированными учителями.

Люди приходят, некоторые остаются, некоторые, взяв все, что могут, идут искать себе более адекватные места или получать знания, которые не могут получить здесь. Некоторые приходят и уходят, потом возвращаются вновь. Если буддийский Учтель высокого класса, он может наставлять учеников любого класса. И у него, как правило, много учеников. 

Но учителю надо иметь особые качества, чтобы БЦ работал много лет и в него приходили и оставались люди. Потому что они наелись тем, что им постоянно хотят что-то продать и что-то получить с них. И вот тут как раз качества по Ламриму часто имеют большое для них значение. Потому что Учитель подходит к ученикам индивидуально и умеет раскрыть их потенциал в той или иной мере.

Народ поначалу может ломануться на что угодно. Но он быстро может убедиться, что походы туда не решают его насущных проблем. И большинство западных людей все-таки деньги считает, поэтому иллюзии ему продавать не так просто. Тем более, в кризис.  У него в голове уже есть "набор" необходимых материальных объектов, которые ему нужны в первую очередь, а духовные блага  в этом списке либо в конце, либо необязательны. И вообще рассуждения буддизма о страдании, об отречении, о том, что надо делать постоянные усилия в практике благого не очень нравятся западному человеку. И только мудрый учитель может сбалансировать их правильное восприятие.

Когда люди приходят на ННР, приходить к Сильвано после этого они не хотят. Сильвано никогда бы не снискал никакой аудитории, не будь у него такого отца. ИМХО. Я об этом.




> Или получить готовый Центр по наследству. А ходить будут по инерции.
> В случае чрезвычайно харизматичного исходного лидера такое вполне возможно.
> Так, собственно, все деноминации и возникают.


Возможно, но это долго не продержится. Вы бы пошли? :Smilie:  Разве что, наверно, ради молодежи и новичков. Потому что учитель высокого класса готовит учеников таким образом, что они уже не могут забыть полученные от него знания. Они все равно будут искать себе в учителя из мастеров высокого класса для последующего развития. Тем более, такие есть в Дзогчене, кроме ННР. Но если наследник станет проявлять качества квалифицированного Учителя(вспомним нирманакаи), то последователи останутся.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кхм... кхм... кхм... Вообще-то,  с приходом к управлению "Сына Знаменитого Учителя", позиционируются две вещи (и это прямая цитата из Его(!), сына, высказываний, которые случайно, т.е. в результате утечки информации, растеклись по интернету из закрытой интернет-рассылки), что:




> *1. "Дзогчен = Дзогчен-община"
> 2. "Взносы - это ряса дзогченпа"*


Таким образом, дорогие мои: если вы хотите практиковать Дзогчен - вы должны вступить в Дзогчен-общину. Если вы хотите быть в дзогчен-общине - вы обязаны платить взносы на ее поддержание, ибо других путей к Просветлению, увы, нет. Во всяком случае - нет, исходя из вышеприведенных цитат от Сильвано Еше Намкая... 

Хотя когда-то, всего десять или чуть больше лет назад, его папа утверждал совсем другое: что Дзогчен - это не секта(!), не организация, что практиком дзогчена может быть и христианин, и директор, и рабочий... и что Дзогчен - это просто исконное состояние любого живого существа, главное - осознать это и стараться продолжить таковое осознание... Наверное, папа был идеалистом... но повзрослевший сын его вовремя поправил...

Кстати, ну (повторюсь!) - а где же все эти эти наши записные дзогченпа, почему они так и не участвуют в теме?  ... Где инструктор по Санти Маха Сангхе 1-го и 2-го уровней Игорь Берхин, где все остальные дзогчен-адепты: Аньезка (+1 еще одно живое существо), где Уллу, Тараненко и т.п. (а ведь они постоянно заглядывают в эту тему)?

... Почему бы им не рассказать, подробно и открыто, с примерами и доказательствами, о жизненном пути и реализации нашего драгоценного Учителя - Еше Сильвано Норбу, поведать о прямом введении (ознакомлении с природой ума), полученном от него, а заодно - развеять все гнусные сомнения завзятых форумных троллей... (с) "Где все эти люди"* ... Ау-у-у.. 

Неужели реализацию Еше Сильвано Норбу на форуме обязана вяло и грустно доказывать всего-навсего одна отдельно взятая (и абсолютно не при деле) гелугпинка, употребляя для доказательств постыдные для такого Великого Учителя термины, как "хороший фотограф" и т.п.?

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Потому что в дзогчен-общине практики давно реализовали анти-троллинговые сиддхи. 



Чешется?
Чешите себе сами)))

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Чешется?
> Чешите себе сами)))


... Как бы замечательно начиналась книга с Учениями Драгоценного Учителя Дзогчена Сильвано Еше Намкая... Допустим, раздел "Биография":




> Я - тулку, фотограф, IT-менеджер, экономист... и сын своего папы! А кому не нравится - чешите себе сами!"


Сытый дзогчен-юмор? Типа "сам дурак"? ...  :Smilie:  А по теме есть чего сказать?  :Smilie: 

P.S. О, вижу Берхин пришел в тему... Игорь, ну скажи хоть фразу, только чест-ну-ю... Ну не отмалчивайся! Скажи, допустим - почему чудесного, достойного человека и старого линуксоида Гришу М. разжаловали из инструкторов по СМС и подвергли дикой обструкции, когда он N-лет тому назад выступил против "сына"?

P.P.S... Ага, Игорек сразу и ушел... Спасибо...  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что в дзогчен-общине практики давно реализовали анти-троллинговые сиддхи.


Почему вы считаете просьбу поведать историю духовного становления досточтимого Кенце Еше троллингом?

Кстати, забавная обмолвка Артема:



> Насчет прямого введения - не слышал, не знаю. Возможно это огрехи болезненной экзальтации.


Вот спонтанная реакция здорового человека: считать предположение о том, что КЕ дает прямую передачу, плодом больного воображения, болезненной экзальтацией.
Только, оказывается, невпопад: не согласуется с генеральной линией.

Тут уж, знаете ли, никакого троллинга не надо. И без того смешно.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Про Дзогчен-то рассказать - дело не хитрое.
> Интересно бы послушать, как он абидарму дает )))


Раз уж тема ушла в глубокий оффтоп, то высказывание напомнило мне искреннее удивление моего одноклассника, расспрашивавшего меня что ж е такое проходят в ИнЯзе:

- ...чо и начерталки у вас нет? Чо и сопромата??? Что ж вы там тогда изучаете  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И вообще в разделе "job" http://khyentseyeshe.com/ , написано


Пемочка, ну что за любовь к кормежке даже не троллей  :Smilie:  Резюме Кьенце лежит в свободном доступе и там все-все-все написано.  :Smilie:  Зачем вступать в полемику со знающими больше гугла?  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Раз уж тема ушла в глубокий оффтоп


Не понимаю, в чем вы видите оффтоп?
Вы просто не отвечаете на вопросы - это да. А оффтопа никакого нет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что же тогда означает фраза


Предполагаю, что Вы в состоянии задать этот вопрос непосредственно Дженнифер. Она девушка общительная и фильм является ее личным проектом




> Вообще, я где-то встречал упоминания, что будто бы Ринпоче когда-то говорил: "Мой сын - светский (в смысле - не связанный с Дхармой) человек". Хотя, м.б., поклеп...


Обычно Ринпоче говорит: "Мой сын *современный* человек". Как говорится, почувствуйте разницу




> Не понял, чьей "болезненной экзальтации"?


Вероятно тех, кто составил эту фразу




> И как это: " не слышал, не знаю"?


Даже не знаю как бы это Вам объяснить  :Big Grin: 




> Это же слова из опубликованного Вами


И? Многия и многия люди не являются зарегистрированными пользователями ОВеликого БФа и иногда просят зарегистрированных пользователей опубликовать объявление




> Публикуете не читая?


Не читая, не обсуждая, не перебивая красивых ссылок на сайт Игоря и Кунсолинга. Даже не проверяя паспортные данные Крачковского (а вдруг он гриб?!). Представляете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы просто не отвечаете на вопросы - это да.


Песня есть такая: "На все вопросы рассмеюсь я тихо"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> . в результате утечки информации, растеклись по интернету из закрытой интернет-рассылки


От так вот. А мужики и не знают  :Frown:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы просто не отвечаете на вопросы - это да.


 На выдумку/заблуждение(или сознательную ложь?) про "молодого человека, мало интересующегося Дхармой" было отвечено 4 страницы назад.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Ты хочешь, чтобы я ответил тебе, Сергей К? Ты уже несколько лет поливаешь грязью моего учителя Кьенце Еше, покрываешь презрением моих ваджрных братьев и сестер. Но хочешь, чтобы я тебе ответил, начал что-то оправдывать и доказывать?

У меня сегодня очень плохое настроение, майор К, а может уже и полковник - я за твоей карьерой не слежу. Так что тебе повезло, я тебе отвечу. Только я не буду распинаться и рассказывать о замечательных качествах своих учителей, потому что ты и тебе подобные даже в самом Будде Шакьямуни найдут изъяны и обольют дерьмом, если только встретят что-то несоответствующее своим придуманным ожиданиям. Ты любишь вскрывать недостатки и вытаскивать наружу грязное (по твоему мнению) белье? Поехали.

Я расскажу тебе кое-что, о чем ты не знаешь. Когда-то, году так в 2005, когда ты был ярым неофитом и развернул активнейшую деятельность по превращению воронежской ДО в ашрам своей мечты, в чем тебя, как ни странно, никто не поддержал, ты выписывал мне дипломы за заслуги в распространении Дхармы и звал в Воронеж провести ретрит по Санти Маха Сангхе. Так вот, с того самого момента, как я увидел твои псевдобуддийские неофитские порывы, я ни секунды не сомневался, что с точно таким же рвением ты будешь хаять того Учителя, то Учение и ту Общину, которых тогда превозносил, как только окажется, что действительность не соответствует твоим фантазиям и ожиданиям. И меня заодно зацепишь. Поэтому я старался поменьше с тобой контактировать и не принимать участия в твоих проектах дзогченизации всея Руси будь то в Воронеже или в интернете. Прошло не так много времени, и я убедился, что вся твоя преданность Чогьялу Намкай Норбу и ДО такая же фикция, как и твое еврейство. Склочности и мстительности недостаточно, чтобы быть евреем, а уж для буддиста это и вовсе нехорошо. Может ну его нафиг этот буддизм, а, Сергей не-Гинзбург и не-Розенфельд? Хоть имя настоящее. Фамилию не называю, а то ты слишком сильно нервничать начал в прошлый раз, когда ее упомянули.

Ты конечно пишешь, что мой учитель Чогьял Намкай Норбу не ошибается, что он настоящий учитель, но де-факто ты занимаешься его дискредитацией. И как профессиональный журналист ты не можешь этого не понимать.

Я НЕ посоветую тебе написать самому Чогьялу Намкай Норбу и задать Ему вопросы, которые тебя якобы интересуют. И не потому, что у тебя уже есть удобные тебе ответы, а потому что и так достаточно идиотов, которые пытаются выразить Ему свои сомнения и несогласие. Очень странно, когда свои сомнения и несогласия Ему выражают люди, называющие себя Его преданными учениками.

Я посоветую тебе выяснить, что такое самая, у тех учителей, к которым у тебя сохранилась хотя бы крупица уважения. Выяснить, какие кармические последствия у "борьбы за правду", обличении чужих учителей и подрыве у их учеников доверия. Есть, правда, риск, что ответы тебе не понравятся и список твоих дхарма-врагов пополнится новыми именами.

То, что ты делаешь в течение уже многих лет, это очень тяжелые действия. Ты сеешь раздоры и порицаешь тех, чьи качества ты не в состоянии распознать. Только что ты обвинил меня в конкурировании с Мохиным. На основании чего? Ты хоть раз со мной общался на эту тему? Да, Гриша линуксоид, а я не доверяю линуксу и люблю продукцию Билла Гейтса, но вряд ли ты это имел в виду.

Поскольку ты полон гнева и ненависти, твое кармическое видение это война и враги. И свои домыслы о чужой вражде ты сеешь среди других. Скольких людей задел твой рафинированый, но злобный русский язык, за чистоту которого ты так ратуешь? В скольких людях ты посеял сомнения в их Учителе?

Боюсь, что никакие слова тебя не остановят. Поэтому я желаю тебе, чтобы в твоей жизни произошло нечто, что не оставит тебе времени и сил для войны в интернете, но заставит тебя вспомнить о том, что источник твоих проблем не Дзогчен-Община и не Кьенце Еше, а твои собственные гнев и непонимание.


Ага, тут еще один борец за правду, Денис Липатов. Главный обличитель дхарма-бизнеса. А занимается чем? Правильно! Торгует священными изображениями. Водит паломников к святыням. За деньги, естественно. Но конечно это не дхарма-бизнес. Просто бизнес. В самый разгар реформ в ДО хотел стать директором издательства ДО. Не стал. После этого начал обличать. Раззвонил на весь свет, что в ДО кроют крышу черепицей по 50 евро. Только умолчал почему-то, что черепица по 50 евро ВИРТУАЛЬНАЯ. Крыша площадью примерно 250-300 кв.м. у гомпы, построенной в центре Европы, была разделена на полторы сотни виртуальных черепиц и все желающие помочь давали по 50 евро на эту крышу. А черепица и прочие стройматериалы там самые обычные. Намного дешевле, чем в России. И строили сами своими руками. Кто-то может построить дешевле? Вряд ли. Зато обгадить очень легко, чтобы все цокали языками и причитали, какая в ДО расточительность. Ну что, Денис, ты расскажешь теперь всем слушателям своих рассказов про 50-тиевровую черепицу, что ты все напутал, был неправ и по неведению оболгал? Или не по неведению?

Сергей Хос. Неужели ты рассчитывал, что на твой вопрос ответят на этом форуме? Ты не обратился к Чогьялу Намкай Норбу, ты не обратился к самому Кьенце Еше или к тем, кто хорошо знает Кьенце Еше и его историю, но ты задал вопрос среди тех, кто что-то где-то слышал, не-читал-но-порицает. Среди тех, кто пылает ненавистью и нетерпимостью, но не отличается знаниями. Ты 20 лет в буддизме, перевел кучу книг и не знаешь, у кого стоит спрашивать, а у кого не стоит? И ты идешь на форум, зачинаешь срач и активно в нем участвуешь. Ты хотел проверить качества учителя опираясь на слова участников этого форума? Вряд ли. 

Нероли. Оля, лучше бы ты слушала самого Чогьяла Намкай Норбу, а не тех, кто болтает и распускает глупые сплетни.

Если у кого-то есть искренний интерес, то подождите немного. Скоро выйдет книга Чогьяла Намкай Норбу о Кьенце Чокьи Вангчуге и его перерождениях.

Я сознательно нарушил правила форума о непереходе на личности и о неразглашении личной информации об участниках. Из даты моего предшествующего сообщения можно легко понять, что бан меня не волнует. Я и так не участвую в этом форуме. У меня самого нет никаких благих качеств, которыми я мог бы поделиться, и мне неприятно пребывание там, где поносят и оскорбляют моих учителей, мое учение, мою общину. Я не хочу общаться с теми, кто выступил против своих прежних учителей и нарушил самаю. Я захожу сюда, чтобы быть в курсе происходящих событий. Мог бы делать это инкогнито, но не вижу смысла прятаться. И мне больше нечего вам сказать.

----------

Chok Drang (14.06.2014), Legba (21.05.2012), Nirdosh Yogino (21.05.2012), Pema Sonam (21.05.2012), Аньезка (21.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Джигме (21.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (21.05.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (21.05.2012), лесник (08.02.2013), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

Одна поправка: когда-то, года четыре назад, я написал тебе (вроде бы мы с тобой за одним столом водку на бруденшафт не пили, но полагаю, что коль скоро мы являемся "молочными братьями" это позволяет нам общаться на "ты") с вопросами _что_ ожидается от нового директора издательства, причем не столько ради денег интересовался, сколько из идеалистического желания быть полезным. Конкретного ответа я от тебя не получил, и поскольку рьяно (в отличие от других) на эту должность не рвался, про идею стать директором и вовсе забыл. А спустя год после этого издательского вопроса я и вовсе вышел из ДО по политическим соображениям. А спустя примерно еще пол года я написал небольшую заметку про черепицу за 450 ЕВРО. Кстати, почему ты умолчал о том, что тот факт, что та злополучная черепица, из-за которой меня полили основательно грязью в вашей рассылке, на самом деле виртуальная, стал ясен гораздо позднее, и только в результате той моей заметки? Ведь как известно, автор того объявления  в рассылке ДО о сборе средств на постройку крыши сам прочитал мою заметку, и сам(!!!) удивился и озадачился стоимостью, и написал в тот европейский центр с вопросом, что это такая дорогая черепица получается, и только тогда получил информацию, что черепица эта на самом деле виртуальная, потому и дорогая. Так что ты немножко неправду говоришь, когда утверждаешь, что я стал писать нехорошести про ДО после того, как меня не приняли на работу в ваше издательство. Не ври, дорогой, пожалуйста.

Да, Игорь, ответь всё-таки, пожалуйста на ряд вопросов (ты ведь эксперт в теме): 
- Есть ли у Драгоценного Учителя право давать прямое введение в дзогчен, или это нездоровые фантазииокружающих его религиозных фанатиков?  
- Какое-же светское образование у Драгоценного Учителя? Экономическое или компьютерное? 
- Кому и зачем нужно столько тумана вокруг светского образования тулку?

----------

Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вот и замечательный ответ на вопрос: "почему я в свое время оставил Дзогчен-общину" (это если вкратце)... 

Согласитесь, коллеги, болезненное какое-то письмо. Такое впечатление, что у человека, несмотря на всю его длительную (не отрицаю) практику долгие годы подспудно копилась-копилась какая-то обида, и вот наконец она выплеснулась наружу... И это прискорбно - мне, право, стало даже неудобно, если это именно я довел его до такого состояния. Увы.

Однако письмо очень хорошо отражает общее положение дел: если состояние ума даже(!) у сертифицированного инструктора по Санти Маха Сангхе находится в таком подавленном и слегка раздраженном состоянии, аффектированном рассчитанными на публику фразами типа "Превратить ДО в ашрам своей мечты" (я, кстати, так и не понял сакральный смысл этой фразы), "неофитские порывы" и т.п. (странно, вроде бы замечен в этом не был, ибо обладаю и обладал крайне скептическим взглядом на окружающие нас реалии... ну да ладно, оставим эти эпитеты на совести автора)... Про ашрамы, уж извините я ничегошеньки не знаю, хотя бы по одной простой причине: как я и писал про себя ранее, в сектах (индуистских, православных, восточных) не состоял, крестик не носил, обрезание себе не делал - ... и так уж мне в текущей жизни повезло, что у меня были (и есть!) сплошь буддийские и самые уважаемые Учителя.

Зато, хочу особо подчеркнуть - это письмо очень хорошо дает представление о том, какая обстановочка царит в общине (и за это огромное спасибо автору) - как исподволь, но верно проводится мысль, что "преданность ДО" - это, как говорится, "на всю жизнь" (выражаясь другими словами: "вход - рупь, выход - два")... Но извините, дорогие мои друзья - такой подход и такое мышление характерны именно для организаций сектоидного типа, и очень жалко, если кто-то этого не понимает. А так - мы все свободные люди: никто (надеюсь) не мешает нам ездить на ретриты и других учителей, куда-то "вступать" и откуда-то "выходить", в чем-то сомневаться, в том числе - в духовных реализациях и качествах отдельных персон, а также (о ужас!) - задавать "неудобные" вопросы без риска быть обвиненным в нарушении самайи. Более того - сомневаться и проверять настоятельно советовал в свое время никто иной, как Будда Шакьямуни.

Но самое главное - автор уверен(!), уж такое у него мышление - что опубликовав в интернете какую-то якобы(!), т.е. по его представлениям, "негативную" информацию обо мне он, тем самым, "дал мне суровый отпор", "защитил общину" и т.п. Увы, но кроме красивых фраз типа моего "неофитства" и каких-то сугубо личных домыслов, я даже не вижу ничего, чтобы меня сильно задело... Да, у меня достаточно много интернет-псевдонимов, однако использую я их по настроению и на разных форумах (а не в целях "оперативного прикрытия", как этот тут ненавязчиво протаскивалось автором)... И это, кстати - не преступление!  :Smilie:  

... Да, в свое время, когда к рулю пришел "сын своего отца" и в Дзогчен-общине началась, как я это называю, "новая экономическая политика", я вышел из общины. Так я этого и не стыжусь (пусть это будет опубликовано хоть на всех форумах в совокупность), наоборот - я крайне горжусь этим своим поступком и считаю его правильным и оправданным: очень уж плохой я бизнесмен по жизни, чтобы участвовать в текущей жизни общины. И вышел не только я - недавно встретил свою близкую подругу, она была целым синим ганчи одного крупного города, так что бы вы думали - она не только все книги раздала всем нуждающимся (про выход из общины я уже и не говорю), но она и практики, полученные в ДО, перестала делать. Почему? - Я думаю обстоятельства присутствующим понятны... Люди, как говорится, взрослеют и начинают понимать истинную ситуацию... Ну а если кто-то не понимает - тут уж я объяснить, а тем более помочь готовым и дальше обманываться, ничем не смогу.

Но самое главное - посмотрите пожалуйста: весь этот "обличительный" поток слов - всего лишь дымовая завеса. Так много было написано, но это нисколько(!) не дает нам ответа на несколько очень(!) простых вопросов, которые задавались чуть выше: так сказать о "степени духовной реализации" Учителя Дзогчена Сильвано Еше Намкая... А почему? Почему это является тайной за семью печатями (особенно если учитывать тот факт, что другие, "не столь просветленные" Учителя не скрывают, а всячески гордятся так сказать, фактами своей "буддийской трудовой биографии"? ... Переведя стрелки на мою скромную персону, автор, однако, так и не отвечает на эти вопросы. В том числе - и почему подвергли такой обструкции Гришу М. и за что именно (напомню - такого же точно инструктора по СМС, как и сам Берхин)... Нервно отшутиться на эту тему насчет Линукса конечно можно, а вот ответить публично - не так уж просто.

И маленькое наблюдение: Игорь Берхин - действительно человек с очень хорошим чувством юмора, веселый и жизнерадостный (таким я его помню). И если это чувство юмора, судя по его письму, куда-то совсем сошло на "нет", мне кажется, причины тому - именно в окружающей обстановке. Прискорбно, но факт: если в простейших нейтральных вопросах относительно биографии отдельных учителей присутствующие здесь дзогченпа и дзогченма видят обязательно(!) чьи-то происки и грязные инсинуации, то согласитесь - это именно их мироощущение и ментальное состояние.

P.S. И кстати, друзья мои... Тут стало хорошей уже традицией поминать какие-то мои специальные звания, службу где-то там-то и т.п. Мне вот интересно: а люди, которые это пишут, неужели действительно находятся в таком состоянии своего собственного ума, что считают, будто в этом есть что-то сугубо негативное, бросающее тень что ли...? Или они  в простоте душевной не догадываются, что природа Будды, уж извините, есть у всех(!) - в том числе и майоров, полковников ... и даже генералов?  :Smilie:  Или у них какой-то "свой" сугубо "гражданский буддизм" - то есть не для людей в погонах?

P.P.S. Уважаемые администраторы, большая просьба - не банить Берхина, ибо не за что... Бог с ними, с этими правилами... Понимаете: действовать (и писать) в стиле "а я сча всем(!) в классе расскажу, что ты с девчонками встречаешься" - это, одновременно, и достаточно по-детски, и, кроме того - наглядно свидетельствует о полемическом  "уровне"  отвечающего. Честно скажу: меня в самом деле это не задевает; понимаете в чем дело - я не отношусь к тем людям, которые сильно расстраиваются, если читают на стене своего подъезда написанную мелом и адресованную им фразу "Вася - козел", ибо козленочком я от этого точно не стану.  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Нико (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Чего-то как-то риальне не в духе  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вот мне все-таки интересно: кроме "гы-гы" или ответов в стиле: "ты - тролль" или "сам дурак" будут какие-нибудь вменяемые реплики?  :Smilie:  Я имею в виду - по заявленной теме топика.

----------


## Нико

> Вот мне все-таки интересно: кроме "гы-гы" или ответов в стиле: "ты - тролль" или "сам дурак" будут какие-нибудь вменяемые реплики?  Я имею в виду - по заявленной теме топика.


Самое интересное, что г-н Берхин, кроме пафосных обличений, тоже не ответил на вопрос по заявленной теме. Трудно ответить, что ли? Цитату из ННР привести, например. Если КЕ его преемник....

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Трудно ответить, что ли?


Да просто не царское это дело - отвечать... Надеюсь, я не(!) перейду на личности, если констатирую один общеизвестный факт, что Игорь Берхин всегда выступает и отвечает в стиле "приглашенного эксперта"... А если вдруг начнешь объяснять, втянешься в полемику - всегда существует опасность выставить себя не в самом лучшем свете.

Кстати, прошу прощения за офтоп, но это опять же, прошу заметить, не(!) переход на личности...

Так случилось, что года два назад я обратил внимание на такой факт: сколько "спасибо" поставили Игорю за его сообщения (естественно, "плюсиков" у него скопилось очень много) и, одновременно - сколько "спасибо" поставил он сам другим участникам форума... И как вы думаете - сколько?  :Smilie:  Правильно, угадали - ни одного! Потому что поставить кому-то "плюсик" - это значит публично отметить, что человек смог доставить тебе радость меткой фразой, квалифицированным и полным ответом, но(!) - и одновременно так же публично признать, что это человек смог быть умнее (остроумнее и т.п.) тебя, родного!  :Smilie:  ... Согласны?

P.S. Почему упорно молчит Анечка? Картинки с троллями закончились? ... А Таня, где наша Таня? Друзья мои - ну будьте активнее, вас же неизмеримо больше! Вы же об-щи-на! :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Самое интересное, что г-н Берхин, кроме пафосных обличений, тоже не ответил на вопрос по заявленной теме. Трудно ответить, что ли? Цитату из ННР привести, например. Если КЕ его преемник....


Нико, отсюда становится понятно, почему Игорь ничего не будет отвечать по теме:



> Сергей Хос. Неужели ты рассчитывал, что на твой вопрос ответят на этом форуме? Ты не обратился к Чогьялу Намкай Норбу, ты не обратился к самому Кьенце Еше или к тем, кто хорошо знает Кьенце Еше и его историю, но ты задал вопрос среди тех, кто что-то где-то слышал, не-читал-но-порицает. Среди тех, кто пылает ненавистью и нетерпимостью, но не отличается знаниями. Ты 20 лет в буддизме, перевел кучу книг и не знаешь, у кого стоит спрашивать, а у кого не стоит? И ты идешь на форум, зачинаешь срач и активно в нем участвуешь. Ты хотел проверить качества учителя опираясь на слова участников этого форума? Вряд ли.


А отсюда, что делать искренне интересующимся:



> Если у кого-то есть искренний интерес, то подождите немного. Скоро выйдет книга Чогьяла Намкай Норбу о Кьенце Чокьи Вангчуге и его перерождениях.

----------

Нико (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, я давно втайне догадывался, что мой лучший друг и ваджрный брат Денли - негодяй и торговец дхармой... но вот за что безответный Сергей Хос попал под раздачу - ума не приложу...  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Нико (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> или к тем, кто хорошо знает Кьенце Еше и его историю


Неужели Игорь не знает? По-моему, ранее в этом треде его призывали дать коммент. И потом, если книга на эту тему готовится и он знает, что именно там написано, почему бы не дать цитату? Чтобы людей успокоить?

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А тогда книгу не купят - если заранее рассказать ее содержание.  :Smilie: 

К тому же, благородное дзогченовское молчание позволяет создать впечатление о причастности к таинствам и высшим знаниям,  :Smilie:   они, уж извините, для таких троллей, как я, не предназначены.

----------


## Нико

Самайи самайями, но есть же много новых людей, которые хотят разобраться.... Я, например, ни разу не получала учений НН Ринпоче (только пару раз в интернет-трансляции). А вдруг мне захочется получить что-то от его сына? Гипотетически? Если мне никто не объяснит, что он правда мастер дзогчен и прямое введение может давать, если все будут что-то скрывать и только ругаться на мои вопросы, смысла нет. А обращаться с персональными запросами на эту тему к ННР или КЕ некорректно, мне кажется.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Кузьмич (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> ... А тогда книгу не купят - если заранее рассказать ее содержание.


Наверное, бестселлер будет.





> К тому же, благородное дзогченовское молчание позволяет создать впечатление о причастности к таинствам и высшим знаниям,   они, уж извините, для таких троллей, как я, не предназначены.


Жесть. )))))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> почему бы не дать цитату? Чтобы людей успокоить?


Вы рассчитываете, что вам с такими отношением(у других требующих ответы не лучше) "любой менеджер может стать учителем Дзогчена" кто-то что-то отвечать будет?  :Big Grin:  смешно да..

----------

Pema Sonam (21.05.2012), Аньезка (21.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

А зачем с вами вообще общаться?)) Вы бы стали обсуждать своих родителей, что–то там объяснять про их образование людям, которые изначально к ним плохо относятся и используют любую возможность для зубоскальства. Я бы таким даже руки не подала. А уж про нарушителей самай вообще молчу. Игорь всё правильно написал. Кому нужна информация – ищет ее иначе и находит, а не развлекает виртуальных имбецилов.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.05.2012), Карма Палджор (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вы рассчитываете, что вам с такими отношением(у других требующих ответы не лучше) "любой менеджер может стать учителем Дзогчена" кто-то что-то отвечать будет?  смешно да..


Ну а почему бы любому менеджеру не стать учителем Дзогчена? Что, менеджер,  это позорная профессия, что ли? Некоторые ринпоче тибетские вон официантами работают в Америке. А вот не отвечать на прямо поставленные вопросы -- это уже подозрительно. Наводит на мысли о незнании темы.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

Всё, молчу. )))

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если мне никто не объяснит, что он правда мастер дзогчен и прямое введение может давать, если все будут что-то скрывать и только ругаться на мои вопросы...


Логично. И именно это мы сейчас и наблюдаем. И в самом деле - это ж не в тибетских традициях рассказывать о жизненном пути, подробностях полученного буддийского образования, духовных реализациях высоких Учителей каким-то имбецилам. Тем более - виртуальным.  :Smilie:  Ну а если начнешь сам задавать простейшие вопросы адептам этого Высочайшего Учения - запросто окажешься нарушителем самай.  

... *Нико*, Вы разве еще этого не поняли?  :Smilie: 

P.S. Кстати, к слову пришлось (свят-свят, ДО здесь вообще не имею в виду, ну вот честно!) - закрытость и таинственность, ограничение доступа к информации - это одна из характерных черт именно сект. 

В мире информационной безопасности, к которому я имею некоторое отношение, это называется "Security through obscurity" ("безопасность через неясность"). Что это такое? Допустим, существует какая-то широко рекламируемая шифровальная программа с закрытыми исходными кодами (то есть исходные программные коды априорно недоступны для не-разработчиков и проверить их на предмет троянов, бэк-доров и т.п. опасных недокументированных возможностей нельзя). Эту программу превозносят как лучшую в своем роде, обеспечивающую превосходные качества и т.п., однако о том, как(!) достигается утверждаемое качество ее работы - никто не говорит. Это и есть "Security through obscurity".  :Smilie: 

Я понятно для присутствующих выражаю свои мысли?  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Нико (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли. Оля, лучше бы ты слушала самого Чогьяла Намкай Норбу, а не тех, кто болтает и распускает глупые сплетни.


Игорь, я и про тебя много разного слышала, думаю половина из этого правда. Но я про тебя ничего не говорю, значит дело не только в сплетнях. Дело в том, что мне не нравится то, что Кьенце Еше делает. Поступки. Я по работе много времени провожу среди бизнеса, финансов и маркетинга. И я вижу много этого в Еше. Это определенный менталитет. Менталитет современного человека. В пресловутом райдере это хорошо было видно. И я не смогу учиться Дхарме у такого Учителя. И это вопрос закрытый. Другое дело, стоит ли мне об этом говорить вслух. Может быть и нет. 

зы: Чогьяла Намкая Норбу я буду слушать.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Wyrd (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Мне конечно все равно, я в ДО не состою, но такая фраза меня сразила:



> потому что и так достаточно идиотов, которые пытаются выразить Ему свои сомнения и несогласие.


т.е. все кто задает вопросы Учителю с просьбой развеять сомнения - идиоты и что



> Очень странно, когда свои сомнения и несогласия Ему выражают люди, называющие себя Его преданными учениками.


т.е. если ты преданый ученик, вопрос задать нельзя, как только задал - ты уже не преданный ученик.

не рановато ли играть в игру "махасиддха гуру <--> махасиддха ученик"?

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Вантус (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> т.е. все кто задает вопросы Учителю с просьбой развеять сомнения - идиоты


Именно! Зато, что не может ни радовать, все эти идиоты сейчас собрались в одной-единственной теме и задают свои идиотские вопросы. Очень удобно для присутствующих адептов из Дзогчен-общины - теперь они знают всех(!) нарушителей самай поименно, а некоторых - даже по именам, фамилия и многочисленным псевдонимам.  :Smilie: 

Я же писал уже выше:




> Прискорбно, но факт: если в простейших нейтральных вопросах относительно биографии отдельных учителей присутствующие здесь дзогченпа и дзогченма видят обязательно(!) чьи-то происки и грязные инсинуации, то согласитесь - это именно их мироощущение и ментальное состояние.

----------


## Нико

> т.е. если ты преданый ученик, вопрос задать нельзя, как только задал - ты уже не преданный ученик.


Это тоже один из признаков секты. Не утерпела.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Опять же речь идет не(!) о Дзогчен-общине, но раз уж заговорили: еще несколько признаков секты - это стадность (в том числе - в преследовании "инакомыслящих), "коллективный разум", истовая вера, неспособность критически оценивать ситуацию, а так же - задавать "неудобные" вопросы не только окружающим, но и самому себе.




> если ты преданый ученик, вопрос задать нельзя


А на кой черт преданному ученику какие-то вопросы?  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Нико (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ну где же они все? Почему молчат? Где все эти ДО-дакини?

... Свами, ну хоть пару слов изреките, по-жа-луй-ста!  :Smilie:  Напишите, к примеру что заставило Вас прийти в Дзогчен-общину из... словом, совсем из другого места...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> зы: Чогьяла Намкая Норбу я буду слушать.


 А почему Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не пресекает, как вы считаете, эту плохую деятельность Еши? Ринпоче разве не говорил о Еши? если говорил, то почему не слушали?

Мне честно как-то непонятно)) Почему полностью игнорируется мнение самого вменяемого, адекватного и знающего в ДО?) (это я не про себя  :Big Grin: , а про Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо за исполненную просьбу. Будьте активнее...

P.S. Кстати, давно хотел спросить - а Берхин Вас прошлым-то не попрекает, нет? ... Или только меня одного? Впрочем это вполне естественно - Вы-то пришли "в" общину из (...), а я благополучно сделал "из"...

К слову пришлось: вот у кого был действительно богатый жизненный путь - это у одного из модераторов данного форума: из староверов - к одному Кармапе, затем - к другому, потом - в ДО, ну а уж потом - прямиком в таинственный мир каббалы. ... А у меня как-то всё до боли скучно: буддизЬм-буддизЬм...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> А почему Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не пресекает, как вы считаете, эту плохую деятельность Еши? Ринпоче разве не говорил о Еши? если говорил, то почему не слушали?
>  Мне честно как-то непонятно)) Почему полностью игнорируется мнение самого вменяемого, адекватного и знающего в ДО?) (это я не про себя , а про Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче)


а потому, что это - национальная русская идея: "царь хороший, бояре плохие"

----------

Bob (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> (пока тебя не отправили в бан, на что я очень надеюсь: это будет красиво, лучшего дзогченпу всея руси отправили в бан на каком-то форуме)


Denli, не уж то это пишите Вы, человек, который совсем недавно высокопарно разглагольствовал на тему порядочности и благородства?!
"И эти люди запрещают мне ковырять в носу!"

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> А почему Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не пресекает, как вы считаете, эту плохую деятельность Еши? Ринпоче разве не говорил о Еши? если говорил, то почему не слушали?
> 
> Мне честно как-то непонятно)) Почему полностью игнорируется мнение самого вменяемого, адекватного и знающего в ДО?) (это я не про себя , а про Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче)


Я ничего не слышала от ННР о его сыне. Правда. Даже удивлялась в свое время.
Как бы там ни было, я имею право не учится у кого-то, даже если его расхваливают, верно? Да хоть в силу внутренних кармических причин. НУ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ ОН МНЕ. Вот такая вот я дура, счастья своего не понимаю.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А я сразу честно сигнализировал общественности, что Денли - негодяй, еще на предыдущей странице!  :Smilie: 




> Вот такая вот я дура, счастья своего не понимаю.


Может пора уже честно признаться (присутствующим и себе самой), что Вы просто не хотите платить членские взносы? ... Вам жалко немного денег на Дхарму?  :Smilie:  На драгоценную Дхарму и Сангху!

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

что-то день сегодня странный

----------

Wyrd (21.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Может пора уже честно признаться (присутствующим и себе самой), что Вы просто не хотите платить членские взносы? ... Вам жалко немного денег на Дхарму? На драгоценную Дхарму и Сангху!


Eternal Jew, вы безусловно жжете, но к сожалению не могу с вам разделить ваше веселье. Как-то мне от всего этого совсем не весело.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

Интриги. Скандалы. Расследования.

----------

Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Вова Л. (21.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

Я своему знакомому,интересующемуся буддизмом, порекомендовал этот форум.Надеюсь он начнет не с этой темы :Frown:

----------

Echo (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я своему знакомому,интересующемуся буддизмом, порекомендовал этот форум.Надеюсь он начнет не с этой темы


Я своим знакомым советую здесь бывать пореже (Интриги. Скандалы. Расследования).

----------

Вова Л. (21.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про Дзогчен-то рассказать - дело не хитрое.
> Интересно бы послушать, как он абидарму дает )))





> Раз уж тема ушла в глубокий оффтоп, то высказывание напомнило мне искреннее удивление моего одноклассника, расспрашивавшего меня что ж е такое проходят в ИнЯзе


А что, Артем, разве в ДО абидарму игнорируют, как сопромат в инязе?
Вы не в курсе, что досточтимый Кенце дает абидарму? В списке его учений стоит:

2010
-december
Essence of Abhidharma (Merigar West, Italy)

Причем, что характерно, не абидарма, а именно Essence of Abhidharma.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> что-то день сегодня странный


Смотрим, кто кинул пачку дрожжей в деревенский туалет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я ничего не слышала от ННР о его сыне. Правда. Даже удивлялась в свое время.


Т.е. какой-то непонятный чувак берет на себя рулежку всей общиной, а вы даже не узнали у основателя этой общины, что за дела, и тихо про себя сидите негодуете в своем углу?))




> Как бы там ни было, я имею право не учится у кого-то...


Я у Еши тоже не учусь, и что? мне глупости начать про него писать?))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Смотрим, кто кинул пачку дрожжей в деревенский туалет?


Оценил. Смешно  :Smilie: 
По сути

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вот не отвечать на прямо поставленные вопросы -- это уже подозрительно. Наводит на мысли о незнании темы.


Нико, я дико извиняюсь, но после этого поста меня постигло разочарование в ряде людей, к которым я раньше испытывал уважение. Я ответил несколько страниц назад, что лично я не получал прямого введения от Кьенце. Но это ровным счетом ничего не значит. Я получал прямую передачу от Намка Дриме вместе с доброй сотней супермегапрактиков, которые ее даже не заметили и будут вас уверять, что Намка Дриме прямое введение не дает. Если у вас есть сомнения в квалификации Кьенце, то Игорь совершенно прав, эти вопросы задаются тому, кто эту квалификацию признавал, а именно ЧННР. Зачем разводить по этому поводу бабского трепа на 9 страниц - ума не приложу, но, вероятно, кому-то это интересно. На все поставленные вопросы легко найти ответы используя Гугл и электронную почту учителей, которая находится в свободном доступе

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е. какой-то непонятный чувак берет на себя рулежку всей общиной, а вы даже не узнали у основателя этой общины, что за дела, и тихо про себя сидите негодуете в своем углу?))


Я не негодую, я наблюдаю. К тому же из этого треда я усвоила, что основателю общины только идиоты вопросы задают. 




> Я у Еши тоже не учусь, и что? мне глупости начать про него писать?))


А какую я глупость про него написала? Что мне он Учителем не показался, а показался менеджером? 
А что видите в нем Вы? Никто пока не сказал, что это супер Учитель. Всех посылают в Гугл.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> что-то день сегодня странный


Затмение, новолуние и весенний авитаминоз, чо. Логично  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос. Неужели ты рассчитывал, что на твой вопрос ответят на этом форуме? Ты не обратился к Чогьялу Намкай Норбу, ты не обратился к самому Кьенце Еше или к тем, кто хорошо знает Кьенце Еше и его историю, но ты задал вопрос среди тех, кто что-то где-то слышал, не-читал-но-порицает. Среди тех, кто пылает ненавистью и нетерпимостью, но не отличается знаниями. Ты 20 лет в буддизме, перевел кучу книг и не знаешь, у кого стоит спрашивать, а у кого не стоит? И ты идешь на форум, зачинаешь срач и активно в нем участвуешь. Ты хотел проверить качества учителя опираясь на слова участников этого форума? Вряд ли.


Игорь, не призывая тебя к продолжению полемики, просто отвечу на личное обращение.

Не стоит удивляться публичному обсуждению вопросов, связанных с ДО, на специальном буддийском ресурсе, если сама ДО позиционирует себя как информационно открытое сообщество: паблисити - обратная сторона ньюсмейкерства.
Далее: не стоит представлять БФ как сообщество тех, кто "пылает ненавистью и нетерпимостью, но не отличается знаниями". Люди здесь разные и процентное соотношение здравомыслящих и "пылающих ненавистью", думаю, примерно такое же, как вообще в мире. Так что выборка в определенном смысле вполне репрезентативная.
Проверять качества учителя опираясь на слова участников этого форума я, конечно же, не собирался. То, что я собирался, с достаточной ясностью выражено в стартовом сообщении: я просил подтверждения факта, высказанного:
1. Публично
2. На этом самом ресурсе
3. Не недоброжелателем (что сразу исключает клевету. Правда, потом оказалось, что сообщивший этот факт не отвечает за факты, которые он сам публикует. Но это уже вопрос его личной, как говорится, "осознанности").

Конечно, подтверждение этого факта предполагает второй шаг: подтверждение также и того, что досточтимый КЕ имеет полномочия на совершение таких действий. Только и всего.
Оценивать все это словами "зачинаешь срач" - ну, в общем-то это как минимум проявление неуважения прежде всего к собравшимся, ну и ко мне тоже. Гадать о твоих личных причинах столь эмоциональной (и на мой взгляд не вполне адекватной) реакции я не стану.
Извини, если задел чьи-то religious sentiments - это, право, не являлось моей целью. Но, повторюсь еще раз: публичное позиционирование предполагает публичное вопрошание.
Конечно, если я доберусь до пещеры тогдена в Гималаях, мне не придет в голову спрашивать у него сертификат. Это личные отношения. Но когда учение дается открыто и массово, на, по сути, случайную аудиторию, - такие вопросы вполне уместны.

С уважением
СХ

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Neroli (21.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (05.01.2013), Wyrd (21.05.2012), лесник (08.02.2013), Нико (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Legba

Драгоценные Единочаятели.
Поскольку я тоже негодяй (о чем не сказал нам Игорь Берхин, но неоднократно говорила Аньезка), я хочу вам сказать следующее.
Можно, конечно, долго хихикать. Но вообще-то предъява гнилая. Качества Учителя лежат как в области традиционной учености, так и в области йогической реализации.
Про традиционную ученость в данном случае речь не идет. Ибо это лет 12-18 монастырской шедры. Этого нет у Еше Сильвано. И, надо признать, есть вообще далеко не у всех наставников.
И, к добру или нет, окончивших монастырскую шедру будет с каждым годом только меньше, а не больше. Формат совершенно точно изменится - относительно Тибета, в котором это был в принципе *единственный возможный* образовательный формат. Так что отсутствие монастырского образования - совсем не повод для наездов. 
Йогическую реализацию снаружи, извините, не видно. Ее можно оценивать только совершенно косвенным образом. Так что это личное дело каждого считать кого-то сиддхой, или нет. Сертификации никакой, по понятным причинам нет.
Так что за йогическую реализацию - тоже странно "наезжать". 
Что остается? Отсутствие подробной биографии "по уставу"? А эта биография она гарантия, простите, чего? Вот товарищ Вечный нам говорит - "можно проверить". Да вот хрен-то там. Причем есть масса примечательных примеров. "Аро Терма", хотя бы. Была такая линия в Тибете? Ну вестимо, была. Осталась? Нет, но вы же понимаете, китайцы, то-се... Учились у Дуджома Ринпоче? Ну, может и учились, его не спросишь. Ну и вот - два десятка белых Лам/Нагп/Ринпоче, гаруды с дигугами, зажатыми в птичьих лапах и прочая водная фиерия. При совершенно олдскульной биографии, заметьте. Биография, в конечном счете, вопрос доверия. Я уже как-то поминал - даже существование Чанчуба Дордже (учителя ННР) можно легко поставить под сомнение. Хотя-бы из-за его возраста. Ну ведь ничего, никого это не смущает (вроде).
В традиционной "проверке качеств Учителя" нигде не говорится о выяснении подробностей его биографии. Наропа ничего такого не знал про Тилопу, а тибетцы - про Вайрочану или Гуру Ринпоче. Нет, вся проверка строилась на качестве учения. Неясно, почему на этот критерий следует забить и пытаться апеллировать к "косякам в биографии" (одна сторона спорящих) и "ненарушению самайи и преданности общине" (другая сторона спорящих).   

Никто не станет есть невкусное оттого, что у повара офигенные рекомендации или биография.
Никто не откажется от вкусного, приготовленного совершенно безвестным поваром.
Откуда такая утрата здравого смысла?

----------

Echo (21.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Olle (21.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (05.01.2013), Wyrd (21.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (21.05.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (21.05.2012), Лена Герц (01.12.2012), лесник (08.02.2013), Нико (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Тант (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Проверять качества учителя опираясь на слова участников этого форума я, конечно же, не собирался. То, что я собирался, с достаточной ясностью выражено в стартовом сообщении: я просил подтверждения факта, высказанного


Тогда к чему весь этот балаган?




> Правда, потом оказалось, что сообщивший этот факт не отвечает за факты, которые он сам публикует. Но это уже вопрос его личной, как говорится, "осознанности").


 :Big Grin:  Я понимаю, что сейчас опять что-то возникнет из ассоциаций, но некоторое время назад меня попросили попереводить сайт к празднованию 30-летия Меригара. из чего ряд товарищей сделал вывод, что я являюсь официальным представителем ганчи Западного Меригара, создателем сайта, координатором проекта и т.п. Поверьте, что моя "осознанность" позволяет мне не только не отвечать за содержание объявлений полученных по официальным каналам, но и за тараканов в чужих головах  :Big Grin:

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Драгоценные Единочаятели. Поскольку я тоже негодяй (о чем не сказал нам Игорь Берхин, но неоднократно говорила Аньезка), я хочу вам сказать следующее.
> 
> Можно, конечно, долго хихикать. Но вообще-то предъява гнилая. Качества Учителя лежат как в области традиционной учености, так и в области йогической реализации.
> Про традиционную ученость в данном случае речь не идет. Ибо это лет 12-18 монастырской шедры. Этого нет у Еше Сильвано. И, надо признать, есть вообще далеко не у всех наставников.


Поскольку Легбу негодяем не считаю, безотносительно к ситуации ЕК, замечу следующее:

- в Ламримах, когда говорят о качествах, обычно идет приписка: прекрасно, если бы Наставник, обладал всеми вышеперечисленными качествами, но если вам такого не удалось найти, то (и далее идут комбинации по все убывающему количеству качеств);

- во-вторых, проверка качеств Наставника - дело сугубо индивидуальное и не встречались мне еще люди, которые бы стоя на восточном базаре, обращадись ко всем проходящим мимо с вопросом: "А скажи ка мне, уважаемый, является ли Ваджрадарой Вася Пупкин из городу Воронежу, ась?"

- в-третьих, мне неоднократно излагались 12 деяний Будды Шакьямуни с заветом "и нам бы так"... Только в связи с оными рассказами всегда стоит вопрос: какое образование было у Сидхартхи до 29-лет? Что он знал о Дхарме? Как проводил время и с кем? Какой интерес у него был к "спасению живых существ" в тот момент?

----------

Legba (21.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Йогическую реализацию снаружи, извините, не видно. Ее можно оценивать только совершенно косвенным образом. Так что это *личное дело каждого считать кого-то сиддхой, или нет*. Сертификации никакой, по понятным причинам нет.
> Так что за йогическую реализацию - тоже странно "наезжать".


Конечно личное, но когда твой Учитель (ННР) считает своего сына (ЕК) сиддхой (или для прямого ознакомления высокая реализация не нужна???), тут у меня когнитивный диссонанс возникает. "Стою на асфальте в лыжи обутый..."
Ученики вон тоже на ННР ссылаются, типа ему виднее.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Нико (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Legba

Артем.
Собственно, давайте определимся. Есть ли в ДО кто-то (кроме ННР и ЕСН), кто "фильтрует базар".
Мне лично кажется, что это должен быть Красный Ганчи, но это мое ИМХО.
Нездорово выходит, что любой член ДО (и особенно инструктор) может что угодно сказать кому угодно,
дать любое объявление... А потом списать это на экзальтацию, луну и гьялпо, которые попутали. 
PR штука серьезная, нельзя относится к ней столь легкомысленно - особливо если есть спец должность пиарщика.
Я понимаю, что Вы, возможно, не "глас ДО". Но хоть не делайте вид, что безответственность презентации Общины - это норма.




> Только в связи с оными рассказами всегда стоит вопрос: какое образование было у Сидхартхи до 29-лет? Что он знал о Дхарме?


В целом я согласен. Но пример неудачный. Если мы возьмем 12 деяний Будды Шакьямуни (которые, к слову, повторяет каждая полная Нирманакайя Будды),
то видим нумер 4 - Becoming Skilled in the Arts, и нумер 7 - Practicing Austerities for Six Years. То есть, про современное Ему состояние Дхармы Будда выяснил все - 
сначала получив максимально возможное мирское образование, а потом максимально возможное среди аскетов. И гарем, кстати, не шуточки. Вы много знаете людей,
которым,  если им выделить гарем, не "оторвет башню" - сразу и напрочь?  :Smilie: 




> Ученики вон тоже на ННР ссылаются, типа ему виднее.


Откройте любой Ламрим, какой больше нравится. И прочтите - является это критерием или нет. 
Ламримы их для того и пишуть.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Neroli (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Артем.
> 
> В целом я согласен. Но пример неудачный. Если мы возьмем 12 деяний Будды Шакьямуни (которые, к слову, повторяет каждая полная Нирманакайя Будды),
> то видим нумер 4 - Becoming Skilled in the Arts, и нумер 7 - Practicing Austerities for Six Years. То есть, про современное Ему состояние Дхармы Будда выяснил все - 
> сначала получив максимально возможное мирское образование, а потом максимально возможное среди аскетов. И гарем, кстати, не шуточки. Вы много знаете людей,
> которым,  если им выделить гарем, не "оторвет башню" - сразу и напрочь?


Я же говорил о возрасте до 29-ти (если не путаю)... Думаю, что "куда ж ты собрался, мой эффективный менеджер?" (с) Шудодана, имело место быть.

З.Ы. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html прикольно, не правда ли? и никаких семи годов, пара часов на все... Место, время, правильный Наставник, практика в соответствии с наставлениями...

----------

Echo (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Легпа, есть люди, которые отвечают за тексты объявлений. Есть люди, которые их постят. Вы же не сваливаете на уборщицу в издательстве ответственность за ошибки корректора? Ну есть у меня такая карма, как мнение в ДО, что я лучше всех справляюсь с размещением объявлений на буддийских ресурсах и что с того? Мне теперь проверять формулировки? Да ну в пень. Я лучше лишних полчаса цацатины полеплю или практику каку сбацаю  :Smilie:  Тем более, что (повторяю в третий и последний раз) я не в курсе дает ли Кьенце прямое введение или нет и если кому-то это интересно, я уже написал куда ему пойти с вопросом  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Правда, что прицепились к Артему, он что там мальчик за все? Дали объяву, повесил и пошел свои дела делать, забесплатно сейчас никто не работает. Какой с него спрос?

----------

Ондрий (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> забесплатно сейчас никто не работает


А я вас удивлю...  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> и нумер 7 - Practicing Austerities for Six Years. То есть, про современное Ему состояние Дхармы Будда выяснил все -


Ужос. Так и вижу лекцию на тему: "я своё гуано ел и мочу пил в прямом смысле этого слова, теперь ваша очередь для пункта номер семь" http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel390.html



> ... 49. "I would go on all fours to the cow-pens when the cattle had gone out and the cowherd had left them, and *I would feed on the dung of the young suckling calves. As long as my own excrement and urine lasted, I fed on my own excrement and urine. Such was my great distortion in feeding*.





> 45. "Such was my asceticism, Sariputta, that I went naked, rejecting conventions, licking my hands, not coming when asked, not stopping when asked; I did not accept food brought or food specially made or an invitation to a meal; I received nothing from a pot, from a bowl, across a threshold, across a stick, across a pestle, from two eating together, from a pregnant woman, from a woman giving suck, from a woman lying with a man, from where food was advertised to be distributed, from where a dog was waiting, from where flies were buzzing; I accepted no fish or meat, I drank no liquor, wine or fermented brew. I kept to one house, to one morsel; I kept to two [78] houses, to two morsels;... I kept to seven houses, to seven morsels. I lived on one saucerful a day, on two saucerfuls a day... on seven saucerfuls a day; I took food once a day, once every two days... once every seven days, and so on up to once every fortnight; I dwelt pursuing the practice of taking food at stated intervals. I was an eater of greens or millet or wild rice or hide-parings or moss or ricebran or rice-scum or sesamum flour or grass or cowdung. I lived on forest roots and fruits, I fed on fallen fruits. I clothed myself in hemp, in hemp-mixed cloth, in shrouds, in refuse rags, in tree bark, in antelope hide, in strips of antelope hide, in kusa-grass fabric, in bark fabric, in wood-shavings fabric, in head-hair wool, in animal wool, in owls' wings. I was one who pulled out hair and beard, pursuing the practice of pulling out hair and beard. I was one who stood continuously, rejecting seats. I was one who squatted continuously, devoted to maintaining the squatting position. I was one who used a mattress of spikes; I made a mattress of spikes my bed. I dwelt pursuing the practice of bathing in water three times daily including the evening. Thus in such a variety of ways I dwelt pursuing the practice of tormenting and mortifying the body. Such was my asceticism.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Тем более, что (повторяю в третий и последний раз) я не в курсе дает ли Кьенце прямое введение или нет и если кому-то это интересно, я уже написал куда ему пойти с вопросом


Дает.
Вот объявление c сайта Кунпенлинга, которого все началось:
http://www.kunphenling.ru/DC_retreats.php
А вот с сайта МДО:
http://www.rinchenling.ru/events/semdzin-oneda/



> 14 апреля: ретрит одного дня по практике Семдзинов с инструктором СМС Олегом Трояновским
> 
> В субботу, 14 апреля в гомпе Ринченлинга состоится ретрит одного дня по практике Семдзинов. Ведущий – инструктор  Санти Маха Сангхи Олег Трояновский.
> 
> Участвовать могут только люди, получившие прямое ознакомление от драгоценных Учителей Чогьяла Намкай Норбу или *Кьенце Еше*.
> 
> Время:14:00-18:00
> 
> Вход свободный. Подношение приветствуется.


Другой ретрит, а "опечатка" та же.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Другой ретрит, а "опечатка" та же.


Вероятно с понятием "шаблон" вы не знакомы

----------


## PampKin Head

А что за опечатка в тексте?

----------


## Neroli

Да нет там опечатки. Правильнее "огрехи болезненной экзальтации". В каждом шаблоне.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда к чему весь этот балаган?


Это я вас должен спросить.

Кстати, еще вопрос: как у уважаемого Кенце со знанием тибетского? он Dola Ser Shun или, скажем, Kunjed Gyalpo по оригинальному тексту комментирует или по переводам?

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Olle

Ну что за живые существа в образе человеков пошли... Все обгадят....
Только собрался на летний ретрит съездить, а тут такие сомнения вкрадываются, а надо ли, может просто трансляции смотреть дальше, не дорого и всегда правильная информация без искажений и сомнений.

----------


## Olle

Только Учитель Чогьяла Намкай Норбу не становится моложе и живые встречи с ним и так не очень частые, пользуйтесь возможностью.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, еще вопрос: как у уважаемого Кенце со знанием тибетского? он Dola Ser Shun или, скажем, Kunjed Gyalpo по оригинальному тексту комментирует или по переводам?


Ну с этим еще проще. Снимаете трубку и говорите по телефону. Ну или подойдите да пообщайтесь, Или это еще одна клоунада "я не хочу узнать на БФ об уровне знания тибетского КЕ, просто задаю вопрос, чтобы прояснить для себя"?  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну с этим еще проще. Снимаете трубку и говорите по телефону. Ну или подойдите да пообщайтесь, Или это еще одна клоунада "я не хочу узнать на БФ об уровне знания тибетского КЕ, просто задаю вопрос, чтобы прояснить для себя"?


Зачем так сложно? среди посетителей БФ должны быть люди, присутствовавшие на ретритах, и им должно быть ясно, насколько "простота изложения" сочетается с глубиной понимания, и сколько там присутствует формального знания, простого знакомства с излагаемым материалом.
Меня вообще-то по большей части интересуют личные впечатления. И вроде бы я неуважительно не отзывался о наставнике.
Так к чему весь этот, как вы изволили выразиться, "балаган" - не пойму.

----------

Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Нико (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, по поводу объявлений, которые дают, "не читая", вспомнился старый-старый интернете-мем:  :Smilie:  




> "Продам мопед, старый, но на ходу. 
> З.Ы. Мопед не мой, я просто дал объяву


А вообще, друзья мои, кто из присутствующих мне подскажет: нет ли у остальных такого подспудного чувства, что представители этой замечательной общины поголовно плохо владеют своим родным языком? ... Тут и катастрофическое неумение связно излагать свои мысли, "полемические приемы", которые приняты только на базаре, словечки типа "дебилоиды", адресованные собеседникам, плюс - достаточно буйные фантазии на темы, которые дедушка Фрейд охарактеризовал бы как весьма специфичные: фекальные массы, бабушкины штаны (из соседней темы) и т.п. дефиниции. Ну и просто скрытый мат, не говоря уже о достаточной экспрессивной манере выражения своих ментальных проекций... 

Мне интересно: присуща ли такая коллективная лингвистическая характеристика для всех дзогченпа (и дзогченма)? Или употребление подобных дефиниций и ярко выраженной экспрессии связано с принадлежностью к люмпенизированным прослойкам социума?

P.S. В других общинах такого не замечал. Может это просто мешает мое предвзятое и косное отношение к ученикам их драгоценного Учителя?

----------


## Neroli

> Ну что за живые существа в образе человеков пошли... Все обгадят....
> Только собрался на летний ретрит съездить, а тут такие сомнения вкрадываются, а надо ли, может просто трансляции смотреть дальше, не дорого и всегда правильная информация без искажений и сомнений.


Съездите и сформируйте собственное мнение. Это единственно верный путь, imho.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А я бы ограничился тем, что хорошенько посмотрел бы на общение отдельных и самых активных адептов. Это и показательно, и деньги тратить не надо.  :Smilie:  Есть же такая мудрая пословица: "Каков поп, таков и приход". На мой взгляд - "приход" просто замечательный.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> ... А я бы ограничился тем, что хорошенько посмотрел бы на общение отдельных и самых активных адептов. Это и показательно, и деньги тратить не надо.  Есть же такая мудрая пословица: "Каков поп, таков и приход".


В общине есть прекрасные люди и их много. Я бы таки не смотрела на БФ, а поехала.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это еще одна клоунада


И кстати, о клоунаде. Вопрос же был совершенно нейтральный: "Правда ли, что КЕ дает прямую передачу?"
Куда проще было в ответ просто написать: "Ринпоче уполномочил своего сына давать прямую передачу знания дзогчен тогда-то и поставил об этом в известность своих учеников в таком-то письме (или устно, сказав то-то и то-то)".
Или, например: "Мы считаем, что КЕ несомненно обладает уровнем реализации, который позволяет ему передавать знание "от ума к уму"".

И не устраивать клоунаду со всеми этим обвинениями в злопыхательстве, "естественно публикую не читая", и протчая.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Neroli (21.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (05.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В общине есть прекрасные люди и их много.


Не спорю. Но наверное, у нас разные представления о "прекрасном". Все действительно достойные люди, которых я знал лично, давно уже из общины успешно вышли. И было в период 2006-07 гг., когда началась пресловутая "новая экономическая политика"... Ну да ладно - пусть человек съездит, ничего плохого не вижу.




> Вопрос же был совершенно нейтральный


Ну зачем Вы снова и снова? Вам же открытым текстом и неоднократно практически все представители общины, в том числе и сугубо "официальные лица", дали понять - это не ваше, уж извините, собачье дело. Вопросы задают либо идиоты, либо нарушители самай... И многократно отправляли Вас выяснять ответ по самым разным адресам - в Гугл, либо "чесать" что-то там непонятное, ... а также - к самому ННР или его сыну (позвонив по телефону)... ну и еще куда-то, куда я уже запамятовал.

----------


## Neroli

> Не спорю. Но наверное, у нас разные представления о "прекрасном". Все действительно достойные люди, которых я знал лично, давно уже из общины успешно вышли. И было в период 2006-07 гг., когда началась пресловутая "новая экономическая политика"... Ну да ладно - пусть человек съездит, ничего плохого не вижу.


Ну вот и я о том же. Пусть на месте разбирается все "обгадили" или не все.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Зачем так сложно? среди посетителей БФ должны быть люди, присутствовавшие на ретритах, и им должно быть ясно, насколько "простота изложения" сочетается с глубиной понимания, и сколько там присутствует формального знания, простого знакомства с излагаемым материалом.
> Меня вообще-то по большей части интересуют личные впечатления. И вроде бы я неуважительно не отзывался о наставнике.
> Так к чему весь этот, как вы изволили выразиться, "балаган" - не пойму.


Мои личные впечатления: Был  на одной из лекций Еше, давались учения не по какому либо тексту, Еше просто объяснял сущность учения дзогчен своими словами. "Простоты изложения" не заметил, скорее наоборот, примеры, на которых объяснялась сущность дзогчен, были достаточно интеллектуально наворочены, сложны для понимания. Учителя в нем не почувствовал, увы, видимо моих способностей для этого не достаточно ) , но как одного из инструкторов ДО его вполне интересно слушать, я не пожалел что поехал. Моей спутнице такой (на ее взгляд) излишне интеллектуально навороченный стиль изложения не понравился, она не уловила суть того что он хотел сказать, хотя лекции ЧННР она слушает с удовольствием.

----------

Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Neroli (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Акто нибудь знает, имеются ли дети у Оле Нидала?

----------

Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Legba (22.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Neroli (21.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (05.01.2013), Wyrd (21.05.2012), Аньезка (21.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (21.05.2012), лесник (08.02.2013), Нико (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И кстати, о клоунаде. Вопрос же был совершенно нейтральный: "Правда ли, что КЕ дает прямую передачу?"
> Куда проще было в ответ просто написать: "Ринпоче уполномочил своего сына давать прямую передачу знания дзогчен тогда-то и поставил об этом в известность своих учеников в таком-то письме (или устно, сказав то-то и то-то)".
> Или, например: "Мы считаем, что КЕ несомненно обладает уровнем реализации, который позволяет ему передавать знание "от ума к уму"".
> 
> И не устраивать клоунаду со всеми этим обвинениями в злопыхательстве, "естественно публикую не читая", и протчая.


Вы тему то перечитайте, кто тут клоунаду устроил, которых вы поддержали в их мнении и вообще дальнейшим разговором. А потом "я не я" отъезжаем..

----------

Аньезка (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Акто нибудь знает, имеются ли дети у Оле Нидала?


О! Какой замечательный поворот! Искренне предлагаю пообсуждать!
Была бы возможность - поставил бы десять "плюсиков", но технические возможности форума, увы, ограничены!

Есть-есть, конечно есть (правда, увы - не(!) тулку)!  :Smilie:  Присутствующая здесь Анечка уже когда-то обозвала его за этот постыдный факт биографии "спермадонором" (впрочем - сейчас она сама ниже обязательно на эту тему еще раз основательно выскажется, я уверен)...

И дабы разрядить обстановку и предоставить замечательнейшую возможность наиболее активным участникам дискуссии вновь переключиться на мою скромную персону, поделюсь страшной тайной (т-с-с): я тоже искренне считаю себя его сыном. Духовным. Как говорится - яблочко от яблони...  :Smilie:  

К тому же - есть смешной повод так считать: когда я перед мамой положил рядом две фотографии - своего отца за компьютером и ламу Оле за компьютером... то она не смогла отличить одну от другой.  :Smilie:  Они невероятно похожи: лицом, фигурой и почти что ровесники.

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... Как говорится - яблочко от яблони...


На семинары Чоки Нима Ринпоче - ни ногой. )))

----------

Аньезка (21.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Семейный подряд? Один пишет, вторая ставит восторженные плюсики?  :Smilie: 

Кстати, а можно поинтересоваться у присутствующих: что за гуру указывает мне чуть выше по тексту - что делать, куда ездить и т.п.? Кто этот человек?

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Семейный подряд? Один пишет, вторая ставит восторженные плюсики?


Небо синее, трава зеленая  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати, а можно поинтересоваться у присутствующих: что за гуру указывает мне чуть выше по тексту - что делать, куда ездить и т.п.? Кто этот человек?


Это ваша совесть проснулась.  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012), Eternal Jew (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Исключено! По определению! Откуда она у меня вообще - у старого и больного форумного тролля?  :Smilie: 

P.S. Сейчас-сейчас, подождите - сейчас эта "совесть" обязательно еще и еще выскажется (см. ниже).




> Небо синее, трава зеленая


Помню-помню... Это знаменитая ария сладкой парочки: Лисы Алисы и Кота Базилио из фильма "Приключения Буратино"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы тему то перечитайте, кто тут клоунаду устроил, которых вы поддержали в их мнении и вообще дальнейшим разговором. А потом "я не я" отъезжаем..


Кажется, все обвинители в клоунаде готовы сказать любое количество слов, лишь бы не ответить на один простой вопрос:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post474096

А я ведь даже возможные варианты ответов подсказал. Целых два.
Кстати, возможен еще и третий: "В объявлении допущена ошибка".

А что, в ганчи ДО есть ведь отдел, занимающийся связями с общественностью. Могли бы и предоставить информацию. Все-таки посещаемость данного ресурса серьезная, не стоит так вот уж прямо игнорировать обсуждение.

----------

Legba (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

.


> Могли бы и предоставить информацию. Все-таки посещаемость данного ресурса серьезная, не стоит так вот уж прямо игнорировать обсуждение.


Я, похоже, хорошо знаю, чем закончится этот "вечер вопросов без ответов". Немного погодя сюда придет всем хорошо известный  :Smilie:  человек (в полугневном воплощении "ко-модератора.Дзогчен"), напишет что-нибудь нелицеприятное и закроет тему, выпишет баны. Да еще и добавит назидательно: "Ну сам же напросился!"

Итог: "обсуждению" - конец; идиоты, смеющие задавать вопросы, а так же негодяи и нарушители самай - удалены  под всеобщее одобрение, улюлюкание и многочисленные "плюсики", а в личных делах наших уважаемых членов общины появятся долгожданные отметочки: "Карма-йога - выполнена. Успешно боролся(-ась) с врагами Дзогчена. Допущен к сдаче экзамена 1-го уровня по Санти Маха Сангхе".  :Smilie:  Покой и спокойствие на форуме восстановлены, в рядах участников благостных обсуждений остаются только добропорядочные члены общины с билетами и уплаченными взносами (на кальпу вперед).

P.S. *Денли*, дружище, не обольщайтесь - тролля-то забанят первым, но вот торговца Дхармой - вторым. Иначе нечестно будет!  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ревчук

> а потому, что это - национальная русская идея: "царь хороший, бояре плохие"


Дурной пример. Норбу Ринпоче не царь, его ученики не бояре. Некорректная метафора, иными словами. Норбу Ринпоче не управляет жизнью своих учеников, он учит Дхарме. И насколько качественно проверить не сложно. Посетите пару - тройку других Учителей, передающих учение Дзогчен и сделайте собственные выводы. 
Второй момент: если действительно здесь кому то интересно знать передаёт ли Кхьенце Еше Ригпей Цел Ванг или нет, то самый надёжный способ это узнать - спросить Кьенце Еше. Это просто. Он отвечает на письма. 
Третий момент - утверждение о том, что "ДО секта". Хорошо. Но я вам скажу, что в сектарности можно обвинить фактически любую школу относящуюся к Ваджраяне, т.к. в Ваджраяне имеет место быть особое отношение к Учителю, как источнику передачи Учения. Более того, в сектарности можно обвинить и общину Тхервада, т.к. они считают себя исключительными носителями линии идущей от Будды Шакьямуни, в чём отказывают другим традициям.
Т.ч. я в очередной раз удивлён огромному объёму текста, по такому простому вопросу. Видимо, уважаемым участникам просто не о чем поговорить   :Smilie:

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (21.05.2012), Sojj (21.05.2012), Аньезка (21.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я, похоже, хорошо знаю, чем закончится этот "вечер вопросов без ответов". Немного погодя сюда придет всем хорошо известный  человек (в полугневном воплощении "ко-модератора.Дзогчен"), напишет что-нибудь нелицеприятное и закроет тему.


да с чего бы вдруг? никто правил вроде не нарушает, все в рамках

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Второй момент: если действительно здесь кому то интересно знать передаёт ли Кхьенце Еше Ригпей Цел Ванг или нет, то самый надёжный способ это узнать - спросить Кьенце Еше. Это просто. Он отвечает на письма.


У меня нет ни малейшего повода писать Кхьенце Еше письма - он мне не учитель.
А самого Ринпоче беспокоить вопросами, на которые с легкостью должны бы отвечать ученики, по крайней мере ближайшие, не говоря уж о ганчи - как-то не с руки.
Это же просто информация, не более того. Из-за чего такой сыр-бор с взаимными упреками - совершенно непонятно.




> Третий момент - утверждение о том, что "ДО секта".


Не было такого утверждения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> никто правил вроде не нарушает, все в рамках


... Ну... могут, допустим, инкриминировать, что я Берхина обидел. Или какую-нибудь, к примеру, дакини походя оскорбил. Или покой в чьей-то семье основательно нарушил... Был бы повод, а статья найдется...

Хотя (как на духу) - если Вы читали мой ответ Игорю, то я с ним очень бережно и с состраданием обошелся (собственно, как и Вы) - слова дурного не сказал, наоборот - посочувствовал; человек-то он на самом деле неплохой, просто попал вот в такую ситуацию... Понимаете в чем дело, я уже упоминал, что всю сознательную жизнь провел в погонах, поэтому меня не просто как-то ментально "пробить" или затронуть. И единственное, что я испытал - это чувство легкого огорчения из-за того, что человек писал все это, находясь в таком раздраженном и плачевном состоянии духа, чему я, скорее всего, невольно стал виною. Это плохо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У меня нет ни малейшего повода писать Кхьенце Еше письма - он мне не учитель.
> А самого Ринпоче беспокоить вопросами, на которые с легкостью должны бы отвечать ученики, по крайней мере ближайшие, не говоря уж о ганчи - как-то не с руки.
> Это же просто информация, не более того. Из-за чего такой сыр-бор с взаимными упреками - совершенно непонятно.


А в ганчи вы писали? Не совсем понятно, почему ганчи следует мониторить темы на БФ и отвечать тут же на вопросы...

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> почему ганчи следует мониторить темы на БФ


Это прямая обязанность PR-отдела - мониторить тематические ресурсы, создающие общественное мнение в данной среде. Потому что они в первую очередь заинтересованы в том, чтобы на такие вопросы существовали ответы, причем в публичном доступе.
А их нет. Чья недоработка?
К тому же информация о ганчи не является публичной (к моему удивлению). По крайней мере на официальном сайте Ринченлинга я ее не нашел.

----------

Legba (22.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это прямая обязанность PR-отдела - мониторить тематические ресурсы, создающие общественное мнение в данной среде. Потому что они в первую очередь заинтересованы в том, чтобы на такие вопросы существовали ответы, причем в публичном доступе.
> А их нет. Чья недоработка?
> К тому же информация о ганчи не является публичной (к моему удивлению). По крайней мере на официальном сайте Ринченлинга я ее не нашел.


PR-отдел Ганчи? Хм, не слышал про такой (наверное, просто не информирован)...

http://www.rinchenling.ru/contacts/
Думаю, что секретари помогут с контактами Ганчи.

----------

Echo (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Куда проще было в ответ просто написать: "Ринпоче уполномочил своего сына давать прямую передачу знания дзогчен тогда-то и поставил об этом в известность своих учеников в таком-то письме (или устно, сказав то-то и то-то)".


Вероятно да, но для этого надо спросить об этом у Ринпоче, о чем и сказал Игорь. А спрашивать на БФ "...слышал ли кто на Орлиной Горе..." редкостная глупость. Ну либо желание пожонглировать словами, чем вы, собственно, и занимаетесь. Прошу прощения, но мне уже стало скучно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А что, в ганчи ДО есть ведь отдел, занимающийся связями с общественностью. Могли бы и предоставить информацию.


Да вот, действительно, чеог бы вам в ганчи не написать? Кьенце, там. или Фабио  :Cry:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Друзья мои, умоляю - вы же видите, что тема про Сильвано Еше Намкая зашла в тупик и окончательно себя исчерпала. Тем более, если честно, лично мне обстоятельства его биографии не так уж интересны, разве что из чисто изыскательского плана. И тем более, всем присутствующим понятно, что никто из адептов Дзогчен-общины так ничего внятного здесь и не скажет.

... Ну будьте так любезны, давайте отвлечемся на время и переведем разговор на более приятную и близкую всем тему про ламу Оле Нидала. :Smilie:  

Вот, к примеру (даю для затравки) - меня упоминание (чуть выше) его имени рядом с именем Чоки Нима Ринпоче вывело на следующие размышления. Чоки Нима Ринпоче на многих ретритах (наверное, все это хорошо слышали) неоднократно упоминал всем присутствующим: "не обольщайтесь особо, вы - не(!) мои ученики". В то же самое время, лама Оле неоднократно повторял, что он сам несет личную ответственность за всех людей, которые сами считают его своим Учителем. Более того, когда кто-то пару раз задавал ему вопрос: "лама, я брал на себя такое-то обязательство, но увы - нарушил его. Что мне делать?", то лама Оле отвечал так: "Во-первых, пообещай сам себе, что ты не будешь больше нарушать взятые на себя обязательства и старайся это делать. Во-вторых - не беспокойся: я - лама, и я беру эту проблему на себя"...

Если честно, то мне понятен подход и Чоки Нима Ринпоче (более традиционный), и ламы Оле, однако мои предпочтения здесь целиком на стороне ламы Оле - в части его личной ответственности за тех людей, которых с ним свели отношения "Учитель - ученик".

А как с этим дело обстоит в Дзогчен-общине? Кто что может пояснить (без эмоций, посылания в гугл или ответов типа "сам дурак")?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

И правда тупик. Выхода два: 1) закрыть тему, 2) написать коллективное письмо и уточнить интересующие детали. Если кто помнит, было в свое время обсуждение некой "Ньингмы" на Украине, и по результатам дискуссии было решено написать письмо в Миндроллинг. Письмо написали, ответ получили, с тех пор к вопросу более не возвращались, да и сами жители Донецкой области подпритихли. 
Здесь все можно сделать схожим образом, если интерес столь велик, а ответа так и нет. Ху вонтс ту тейк э флаг?

----------

PampKin Head (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю, что секретари помогут с контактами Ганчи.


Знаете, я совершенно не жалею, что затеял этот разговор публично. Реакция членов ДО оказалась для меня совершенно неожиданной, но очень показательной: все, что угодно (вплоть до обвинений в троллинге), но только не ответ на во общем-то простой, чисто информационный вопрос. С чего бы это?
Заметьте: в вопросе не было ни слова *о личных качествах* КЕ. Только об объеме полномочий, то есть о праве на уполномочивание )))) (или уполномАчивание - не знаю, как сейчас принято это называть).

----------

Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

А вы, собственно, зачем интересуетесь?
Хотите получить прямую передачу от Кьенце Еше?
Какова мотивация?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вы, собственно, зачем интересуетесь?
> Хотите получить прямую передачу от Кьенце Еше?
> Какова мотивация?


Мотивация указана в стартовом топике, в самой первой фразе.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это прямая обязанность PR-отдела


Упс. Вы ДО ни с кем не попутали?  :Smilie:  Ни разу не слышал о существовании в ДО PR-отдела

----------


## PampKin Head

> Знаете, я совершенно не жалею, что затеял этот разговор публично. Реакция членов ДО оказалась для меня совершенно неожиданной, но очень показательной: все, что угодно (вплоть до обвинений в троллинге), но только не ответ на во общем-то простой, чисто информационный вопрос. С чего бы это?
> Заметьте: в вопросе не было ни слова *о личных качествах* КЕ. Только об объеме полномочий, то есть о праве на уполномочивание )))) (или уполномАчивание - не знаю, как сейчас принято это называть).


Хм... Знаете, в ДО - спектр практикующих. Многие их которых семинаров ЕК не посещают и не считают его своим наставником (по тем или иным причинам), например. Соответственно, Вам необходимо было обратиться именно к 1) ученикам ЕК или в 2) в ганчи ДО...

+ собственно, никто же никому не обязан априори отвечать на все заданные вопросы... Не хотят - не отвечают... Каковы причины этого явления, вопрос второй...

Почему Вы не хотите взять контакты Ганчи того же "Ринченлинга" у секретарей и выяснить все вопросы у представителей, которые для оного и выбраны (соотвествующий сектор), выше моего понимания.

----------

Тант (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Знаете, я совершенно не жалею, что затеял этот разговор публично. Реакция членов ДО оказалась для меня совершенно неожиданной, но очень показательной: все, что угодно (вплоть до обвинений в троллинге), но только не ответ на во общем-то простой, чисто информационный вопрос. С чего бы это?


Никто не знает?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Упс. Вы ДО ни с кем не попутали?  Ни разу не слышал о существовании в ДО PR-отдела


Ну, назовем это "измерением речи".
Вот вы, например, явно осуществляете "проявление измерения речи" в поддержку ДО, но на простой вопрос все же не отвечаете. И зачем тогда такие речи?

----------


## Ондрий

> Дурной пример. Норбу Ринпоче не царь, его ученики не бояре. Некорректная метафора, иными словами. Норбу Ринпоче не управляет жизнью своих учеников, он учит Дхарме.


Не по адресу критика. Проблемы как раз у тех, кто почитает ННР но не приемлет его сына как учителя, хотя его сын не самовыдвиженец, а весь движняк с санкции и благословения ННР. Проблемы не у меня, а у этих людей. Я ее только метафорически озвучил, бо сказано Святых в Писаниях = почитая гуру, должен почитать и его родственников и даже его собаку (С). И тут такая вот у людей экзистенциальная раскоряка.

З.Ы. и если быть внимательным чтецом, то речь шла как раз об отдельных представителях общины. Может Вы мне сможете дать упадешу (если больше никто не решился) на слова Берхина про идиотов задающих вопросы ННР? Вы тлько представьте - захочет человек написать вопрос Гуру, а он тут же идиотом становится по словам большого и видного представителя общины.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не по адресу критика. Проблемы как раз у тех, кто почитает ННР но не приемлет его сына как учителя, хотя его сын не самовыдвиженец, а весь движняк с санкции и благословения ННР. Проблемы не у меня, а у этих людей. Я ее только метафорически озвучил, бо сказано Святых в Писаниях = почитая гуру, должен почитать и его родственников и даже его собаку (С). И тут такая вот у людей экзистенциальная раскоряка.


Хм... Есть простое объяснение для этого феномена: вот смотри, много прекрасных учителей вокруг... Перерожденцев и тех, кто своим упорным трудом явил качества наставника в этой жизни, но не все же эти бесспорно прекрасные люди - конкретно твои учителя. Есть фактор кармических связей и т.д. и т.п. 

В священных писаниях много чего написано, но я не видел еще персонажей, которые бы почитали на полном серьезе... ту же собачку Кармапы. Собака и собака. Не надо нам этого... тибетского мракобесия, в котором непонятно чего больше: Дхармы Будд или привычек этих гордых племенных коллективов.

З.Ы.
- А ты, Василий, куда же пошел с лекции Будды?
- Понятно куда! Почитать Шудодану, брошенную Буддой жону и сына его Рахулу. А также любимого его коня, придворный зоопарк и рыбок в соседней канаве... Некогда мне сутты слушать, да под деревами сидеть.

----------

Ондрий (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> бо сказано Святых в Писаниях = почитая гуру, должен почитать и его родственников и даже его собаку (С).


Но нигде не сказано "должен почитать его родственников (а тем более собаку) в качестве коренного учителя".

----------

Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), Legba (22.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, с собакой было бы прикольно: если она дружелюбная, то стопудово бы приняла преданного садхака в свои верные ученики. ) Он бы ей чесал пузо и носил еды, а она бы обслюнявливала его... в приступах любви.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> В священных писаниях много чего написано, но я не видел еще персонажей, которые бы почитали на полном серьезе... ту же собачку Кармапы. Собака и собака. Не надо нам этого... тибетского мракобесия, в котором непонятно чего больше: Дхармы Будд или привычек этих гордых племенных коллективов.


Однако, Карпама собачку, коня и рыбок преемником не назначал. Тут же конкретный вопрос. И я не очень понял, почему это вызвало такую реакцию населения. Казалось бы, обычная тибецкая заморочка - семейная линия. Много их. Не вижу ни формальных ни душевных проблем признать и сына, раз сам Ринпчое подписался. Тут или крестик надеть, или.... я только об этом.

А члены ДО.... ну а что, даже с 7й бхуми есть риск скатиться на 1ю, что уж говорить об обычных людях, даже если оне в сильном авторитете. Всякое могут сказануть.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но нигде не сказано "должен почитать его родственников (а тем более собаку) в качестве коренного учителя".


Да, в случае если его (родственника/рыбку) не применили в операции "преемник". А так - вопросов нет. )

----------

Eternal Jew (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Однако, Карпама собачку, коня и рыбок преемником не назначал. Тут же конкретный вопрос. И я не очень понял, почему это вызвало такую реакцию населения. Казалось бы, обычная тибецкая заморочка - семейная линия. Много их. Не вижу ни формальных ни душевных проблем признать и сына, раз сам Ринпчое подписался. Тут или крестик надеть, или.... я только об этом.


Вопрос не в том, кто и кого признает или не признает... Вопрос в том: для личной практики то это к чему? Если есть кармические связи с ЕК, то прекрасно! Был один наставник, стало два... А если нет, то, (имхо), того, что сделал ННР в плане 1. информации; 2. индивидуального руководства; 3. организации процесса вполне предостаточно.

Собственно, не понял: какие проблемы признать кого то Ринпоче? Ок, признаешь его Ринпоче и продолжаешь делать ТО, ЧТО ТЫ ДОЛЖЕН ДЕЛАТЬ... Даже если завтра ни одного Ринпоче не останется на этой зеленой планете...

----------

Вангдраг (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Тант (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

сдается мне, что если бы КЕ носил не джинсы, а экзотические сарафаны, то 99% сомневающихся бы просто не существовало, невзирая на прикольные райдеры. Кабута кто-то там _качественно_ и конкретно "проверял" иных преемников других семейных и не очень линий перед тем как войти в гомпу на учения.

----------

Вова Л. (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос не в том, кто и кого признает или не признает


Ну конечно, об том и речь.
Я ведь всего лишь спросил о факте: дает прямую передачу, или нет. И если да, то было ли публичное объявление о полномочиях. Или может просто ошибка в тексте объявления.
И началось: "да вы тролль", "да вы срач устроили", "да зачем вам это"...
Ну полный то есть неадекват.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, с собакой было бы прикольно: если она дружелюбная, то стопудово бы приняла преданного садхака в свои верные ученики. ) Он бы ей чесал пузо и носил еды, а она бы обслюнявливала его... в приступах любви.


Кукурипа вот тоже просек эту тему  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (22.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> сдается мне, что если бы КЕ носил не джинсы, а экзотические сарафаны, то 99% сомневающихся бы просто не существовало, невзирая на прикольные райдеры. Кабута кто-то там _качественно_ и конкретно "проверял" иных преемников других семейных и не очень линий перед тем как войти в гомпу на учения.


Ну, знаете...
Которые в сарафанах - они, как правило, и в ретритах отсидели, и в шедре отучились (то есть по той же абидарме знают не essence, а коренной текст наизусть) и язык, на котором дхарма записана, для них родной.
Так что там хоть устную передачу можно рассчитывать получить вполне аутентичную. А уж с прямой - как повезет.

----------

Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Сергей, на всякий случай, Вас лично троллем никто не называл. У нас есть свой Eternal Troll, который собственно и не скрывает своих низменных наклонностей)))

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну, знаете...
>  Которые в сарафанах - они, как правило, и в ретритах отсидели, и в шедре отучились (то есть по той же абидарме знают не essence, а коренной текст наизусть) и язык, на котором дхарма записана, для них родной.
>  Так что там хоть устную передачу можно рассчитывать получить вполне аутентичную. А уж с прямой - как повезет.


Сарафан != монашеские 3 одежды. Тут пол-россии зен носят, типо нагпы, и ничего. Исполнены большого авторитета люди)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ну да, ну да... каждый норовит пнуть старого больного тролля...

Кстати, беру на себя смелость утверждать, что духовной реализации и накопленных благих заслуг собачки ЕС Кармапы 16-го с лихвой хватило бы на руководство небольшой общиной.  :Smilie:  У него даже конь благословлял людей копытом, произнося что-то типа "ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ", так что не вижу, как говорится, особых препятствий для вышесказанного.

----------


## Olle

> Съездите и сформируйте собственное мнение. Это единственно верный путь, imho.


Вы знаете, ездил, но это было только в самом начале 90-х годов. 
    А что с чем сравнивать, учитель стал еще мудрее, ходит теперь с полддержкой, многие люди вокруг него поменялись, мнение мое как об очень хорошем и мудром Учителе не меняется.

----------

Neroli (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Не по адресу критика. Проблемы как раз у тех, кто почитает ННР но не приемлет его сына как учителя, хотя его сын не самовыдвиженец, а весь движняк с санкции и благословения ННР. Проблемы не у меня, а у этих людей. Я ее только метафорически озвучил, бо сказано Святых в Писаниях = почитая гуру, должен почитать и его родственников и даже его собаку (С). И тут такая вот у людей экзистенциальная раскоряка.


Да, да, да, это про меня. Не могу выбрать: 1) крестик 2) трусы?

----------


## Neroli

> сдается мне, что если бы КЕ носил не джинсы, а экзотические сарафаны, то 99% сомневающихся бы просто не существовало, невзирая на прикольные райдеры. Кабута кто-то там _качественно_ и конкретно "проверял" иных преемников других семейных и не очень линий перед тем как войти в гомпу на учения.


Мне все равно кто что носит. Насчет "райдеров" по-умолчанию считаю всех Учителей, к которым в гомпу заходила, хорошими. Всплывет какой-нибудь райдер или еще чего неподобающее - буду думать.
Что джинсы, что не джинсы - все равно.

----------


## Вангдраг

> Я ведь всего лишь спросил о факте: дает прямую передачу, или нет. И если да, то было ли публичное объявление о полномочиях. .


А есть истории о" публичных объявлениях о полномочиях"?

----------


## Olle

> Ну конечно, об том и речь.
> Я ведь всего лишь спросил о факте: дает прямую передачу, или нет. И если да, то было ли публичное объявление о полномочиях. Или может просто ошибка в тексте объявления.
> И началось: "да вы тролль", "да вы срач устроили", "да зачем вам это"...
> Ну полный то есть неадекват.


Приходит один тип к Учителю и говорит: "Ну дайте мне прямое введение в Учение, уже давно пытаюсь, лет так 20 уже, ну, не вижу я природу Будды..."
А Учитель говорит: "Ты б каналы для начала почистил".

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, да, да, это про меня. Не могу выбрать: 1) крестик 2) трусы?


Ну не при всех же мне вам отвечать на такой вопрос!  :Smilie: 



> Что джинсы, что не джинсы - все равно.


Вы Нероли, воробей стреляный, так что это не пример. А людей много разных бывает.

----------

Neroli (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Приходит один тип к Учителю и говорит: "Ну дайте мне прямое введение в Учение, уже давно пытаюсь, лет так 20 уже, ну, не вижу я природу Будды..."
> А Учитель говорит: "Ты б каналы для начала почистил".


Это раньше так.
А теперь указывают канал трансляции по вебкасту.

----------

Legba (22.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (22.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это раньше так.
> А теперь указывают канал трансляции по вебкасту.


И это прекрасно! С удовольствием бы послушал Будду Шакьямуни и по вебкасту... А с интервалом раз в месяц слушать очередной цикл - просто счастье! В уникальное время живем... 

Это намек тем, что начало конец 80-х/90-е не помнит...

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И это прекрасно! С удовольствием бы послушал Будду Шакьямуни и по вебкасту...


А я и не говорю, что плохо. Просто констатация факта.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А есть истории о" публичных объявлениях о полномочиях"?


Вообще-то при живом коренном учителе это просто норма.
Часто еще перечисляют полученные посвящения, пройденные ретриты, достигнутые реализации и т.д. - в специальном документе, типа диплома.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну не при всех же мне вам отвечать на такой вопрос!


Все свои.  :Smilie: 




> Вы Нероли, воробей стреляный, так что это не пример. А людей много разных бывает.


Я на слово "райдер" среагировала. Кроме меня никто вроде в этой теме на него не ссылался. Вот и ответила. А так да. Много. Разных.

----------

Ондрий (21.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Собственно, не понял: какие проблемы признать кого то Ринпоче?


На это Лама Тендзин как-то сказал: "По большому счету, все мы Ринпоче."  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А есть истории о" публичных объявлениях о полномочиях"?


Чего-то у меня сегодня день воспоминаний.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ревчук

> З.Ы. и если быть внимательным чтецом, то речь шла как раз об отдельных представителях общины. Может Вы мне сможете дать упадешу (если больше никто не решился) на слова Берхина про идиотов задающих вопросы ННР? Вы тлько представьте - захочет человек написать вопрос Гуру, а он тут же идиотом становится по словам большого и видного представителя общины.


Я к сожалению не в курсе, какие вопросы, задаваемые Норбу Ринпоче, имел в виду Игорь Берхин, по этой причине, не могу прокомментировать его фразу про идиотов. Самому мне довелось очно разговаривать с Норбу Ринпоче несколько раз, ещё пару раз, я писал ему по почте. Всякий раз, я получал подробные и исчерпывающие ответы на свои вопросы. С Кхьенце Еше я беседовал лично один раз, и у меня осталось приятное впечатление от этой встречи. 

З.Ы. В Дзогчен Общине много людей, проблемы у них разные, мнения тоже. Я стараюсь уважать их пространство, не спорить и не пытаться продавить свою точку зрения, бо точно знаю, что моя пресловутая "точка зрения", так или иначе, не самая правильная  :Smilie:  В силу отсутствия у себя "экзистенциальной раскоряки", мне даже пытаться не стоит, объяснять Вам "раскоряки" чужие...

----------

Neroli (22.05.2012), Ондрий (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вообще-то при живом коренном учителе это просто норма.
> Часто еще перечисляют полученные посвящения, пройденные ретриты, достигнутые реализации и т.д. - в специальном документе, типа диплома.


Дипломы не в монастырской линии передачи? может стоит разобраться с линией передачи, да и вообще с тем, что и как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает?

----------


## Ондрий

> Все свои.


Я при всех эта.... как это...  не могу так  :Cool: 

а на райдер кто как только не реагировал  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дипломы не в монастырской линии передачи? может стоит разобраться с линией передачи, да и вообще с тем, что и как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает?


Ну прекрасно, я ж не настаиваю.
Можно было сказать: "Да, досточтимый Кенце Еше действительно с такого-то момента начал передавать прямое введение и делает это с молчаливого согласия Ринпоче".
Всяко лучше, чем сплошное Hz на 14 страниц от людей, которые вроде бы должны быть в теме.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (22.05.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну прекрасно, я ж не настаиваю.
> Можно было сказать: "Да, досточтимый Кенце Еше действительно с такого-то момента начал передавать прямое введение и делает это с молчаливого согласия Ринпоче".
> Всяко лучше, чем сплошное Hz на 14 страниц от людей, которые вроде бы должны быть в теме.


 Сергей. Просмотрите тему еще раз. Из тех, кто "должны быть в теме" тут буквально пара-тройка человек, которые отписались уже, что не имеют понятия, или не учаться у Еши. И 14 страниц развели тут непонятно чего, а не Hz,  совсем не они))

----------

Сергей Хос (22.05.2012), Тант (22.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну ладно. Вопрос поставлен, может, и ответ получим когда-нибудь.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну прекрасно, я ж не настаиваю.
> Можно было сказать: "Да, досточтимый Кенце Еше действительно с такого-то момента начал передавать прямое введение и делает это с молчаливого согласия Ринпоче".
> Всяко лучше, чем сплошное Hz на 14 страниц от людей, которые вроде бы должны быть в теме.


А что такое это прямое введение? Может и может сын своего отца его давать. Какие тут документы нужны?  Вот скажем в Гоман-дацане преподавать ему можно было бы?

----------


## Вантус

> Сарафан != монашеские 3 одежды. Тут пол-россии зен носят, типо нагпы, и ничего. Исполнены большого авторитета люди)


Нешто! Куплю и я себе сарафан и святость как попрет, как попрет. Или уж сразу каупину надеть, чтоб тру было?
А вообще, организовал мой почтенный земляк калометание нехудое, я аж позавидовал. Надо как-нибудь потусить с этим почтенным человеком.

----------

Denli (22.05.2012), Legba (22.05.2012), Ондрий (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

с труЪ заберут, за разжигание и непочтение к белой таре на болотной площади!
а зен - рекомендую! Всяко почетно, будешь в авторитете ходить!  :Wink:

----------

Denli (22.05.2012), Вантус (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> с труЪ заберут, за разжигание и непочтение к белой таре на болотной площади!
> а зен - рекомендую! Всяко почетно, будешь в авторитете ходить!


А вообще - мысль. В городе в каупине не походишь, заберут, а в лесу там или на речке - нормально. Комары кусают, правда, но тапас же. Опять же, зимой у себя на раене ходить, тоже дело. Предания о чуваке в плавках и пепле будут передаваться из уст в уста, как о таких почетных аскетах как Леша Бензонюх и Паша Ацетон (свои прозванья они получили от своих излюбленных напитков).

----------

Denli (22.05.2012), Legba (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Ондрий (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В общине есть прекрасные люди и их много. Я бы таки не смотрела на БФ, а поехала.


И на БФ есть прекрасные люди из общины и их много.

----------

Neroli (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Э... э.... оп..... оу......
> Неужели я ошибся.....неужели...... мужчина?!


Топпер, вы ж все равно монах, какая вам разница?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> И на БФ есть прекрасные люди из общины и их много.


На БФ их как раз мало, по сравнению с общей численностью общины.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Таким образом, констатируем, что из присутствующих на форуме "прекрасных людей" из Дзогчен-общины ни один(!) - на протяжении дикого количества страниц так называемого "обсуждения" - не(!) смог дать вменяемый ответ по поводу безобиднейшего вопроса топикстартера: "С какого момента "сын своего отца" начал передавать прямое ознакомление с природой ума?"*  :Smilie: 

... Ну и некие попутные вопросы о "буддийской" (и даже о светской!) биографии нашего Драгоценного Учителя полностью повисли в воздухе - нет на них ответа! (если, конечно же, не считать "ответом" плохо скрываемое раздражение и прямые оскорбления вопрошавших).

... Все такие из себя всегда активные дзогченпа и дзогченма либо недоуменно головой трясут: "мопед не мой, я просто дал объяву", либо переадресуют вопрошавших - то к секретарям, то к ганчи, то в гугл, то еще куда подальше...

Я считаю - данная ситуация очень показательна и о многом говорит. Тему пора закрывать - и так все ясно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Забавная тема. Столько мусора из ничего... просто уметь надо. А ведь было бы действительно проще написать тому же ЧННР и просто спросить. И всё можно было сделать без взаимных упрёков... или посредством практик получить тот же плод и перестать заниматься откровенной фигнёй

----------

Pema Sonam (22.05.2012), Аньезка (22.05.2012), Вангдраг (22.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А ведь было бы действительно проще написать тому же ЧННР и просто спросить...


...если бы это действительно было бы кому-нибудь бы нужно бы  :Cool:

----------

Echo (22.05.2012), Pema Sonam (22.05.2012), Аньезка (22.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (22.05.2012), Карма Палджор (22.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Забавная тема. Столько мусора из ничего... просто уметь надо. А ведь было бы действительно проще написать тому же ЧННР и просто спросить. И всё можно было сделать без взаимных упрёков... или посредством практик получить тот же плод и перестать заниматься откровенной фигнёй


Сергей когда тему заводил не мог знать, что тут присутвующие ученики ни в зуб ногой (мопед-шоу получилось). Что ж он идиот по любому поводу ЧННР писать?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (23.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Что ж он идиот по любому поводу ЧННР писать?


Как сказал один дзогчен-функционер несколько страниц назад, любой человек, который обращается с вопросами к гуру, уже идиот. И их много.  :Smilie:  ... То есть таким образом круг замкнулся - здесь ответить никто не может, а обратишься с подобным вопросом к учителю - будешь идиотом и нарушителем самай.  :Smilie: 

Короче говоря - всё тот же предсказуемый ответ: "обратитесь в справочное бюро вокзала"... Даже и комментировать не буду - это уже сделано неоднократно на предыдущих страницах.

Кстати, друзья мои, тут мне такая идея пришла в голову - раз вы оказываете *платные услуги* населению, то должны по существующему законодательству снабжать продаваемый продукт (эх, помню крылатую фразу "сына своего отца": "Мы будем продавать членство в общине") подробнейшей этикеткой: происхождение, состав, противопоказания, срок хранения, рекомендации к применению, меры по безопасности в использовании и т.п. Разве не так?  :Smilie:  

Причем такая информация должна предоставляться даже не по первому требованию покупателя (пользователя), а сам продукт уже обязан(!) быть снабжен такой информацией - уже в тот момент, когда он лежит на прилавке и его еще не приобрели... а вовсе не по принципу: "Вот купи у нас - тогда позвонишь директору и тебе все расскажут!"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сергей, когда тему заводил не мог знать, что тут присутвующие ученики ни в зуб ногой (мопед-шоу получилось). Что ж он идиот по любому поводу ЧННР писать?


Судя по разговорам, которые здесь часто идут, присутствующие на форуме частенько и в собственно буддизме бывают мягко говоря ни в зуб ногой. Чтобы увидеть достаточно спросить - какие коренные вещи изучали (не комменты современные, а именно коренные тексты сутр или тантр) и что поняли. Зато взаимных обвинений - очень много. Это и грустно и забавно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Причем такая информация должна предоставляться даже не по первому требованию покупателя (пользователя), а сам продукт уже обязан(!) быть снабжен такой информацией.


Не. Ну конечно в одном из текстов по тёгал сказано, что надо разъяснять линию передачи, поскольку людям свойственно проявлять сильное недоверие. Но это проблема людей. Но с чего вы решили, что вам или кому-то еще ДО чем-то обязана? С чего решили что тот же ЧННР или его сын должны отчитываться? варятся в собственном окружении, что-то делают. Не факт что это должно нравится вам или кому-то ещё.

----------

Аньезка (22.05.2012), Вангдраг (22.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Судя по разговорам, которые здесь часто идут, присутствующие на форуме частенько и в собственно буддизме бывают мягко говоря ни в зуб ногой. Чтобы увидеть достаточно спросить - какие коренные вещи изучали (не комменты современные, а именно коренные тексты сутр или тантр) и что поняли. Зато взаимных обвинений - очень много. Это и грустно и забавно.


Тут и в буддизме то не надо разбираться, вопрос информированности. Забавно что этот вопрос вызвал такую обиду и негодование. Хотя все хороши.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Грустно и забавно другое - наблюдать, как один человек получил образование на уровне что-то типа буддийского колледжа в линии передачи ламы Оле Нидала (последний факт он, к сожалению, старается при этом не афишировать; кстати, что-то мне подсказывает, что и Прибежище он тоже там же принимал), изучил там аж несколько(!) буддийских источников, после чего обрел полное право и личное счастье ходить из темы в тему, прозрачно намекать на эти замечательные факты из своей обширной биографии и ... попрекать остальных тотальным незнанием коренных источников.  :Smilie: 

Как шутил лама Оле: "Мы отсылаем учиться туда тех, кто не умеет медитировать".

----------


## Карма Палджор

Что-ж вам всё неймётся-то? Уж несколько месяцев в общем-то молчу про Оле, а вы всё еще представляете как с вашими сотоварищами ругаюсь. Переставайте фантазировать. А то получается как в истории про двух монахов и женщину у реки. Вы похоже всё еще несёте этот груз. Где пресловутое - пребывать здесь и сейчас?  :Smilie: 




> Грустно и забавно другое - наблюдать, как один человек получил образование на уровне что-то типа буддийского колледжа в линии передачи ламы Оле Нидала (последний факт он, к сожалению, старается при этом не афишировать)


Хотите обсудить Оле и то, что к основанию КИБИ он имел косвенное отношение? Сейчас вы написали честно говоря бред.
Также бред и в отношении того, что я не говорю, что был когда-то в ККАПОН (где знаний и понимания даже заявленных практик - где-то в районе нуля). Или хотите привести к холивару, когда снова будет разговор о нарушенных обетах сего учителя? Вы только скажите, обсудим (если будет не лень). Впрочем Карма Чагме в одной из своих работ говорил, что если вы понимаете, что тот или иной учитель является нарушителем обетов, то лучше забыть про все передачи, полученные от него и не записывать их в списки полученных учений.




> изучил там аж несколько(!) буддийских источников, после чего обрел полное право и личное счастье ходить из темы в тему, прозрачно намекать на эти замечательные факты из своей обширной биографии и ... попрекать остальных тотальным незнанием коренных источников.


Ой-ой-ой, какой я нехороший. А вы чем лучше-то? Что кроме троллинга и принижения остальных можете себе приписать хорошего?
И к слову сказать, намека на "замечательные факты из своей обширной биографии" не было. Было просто сказано, что повальное большинство присутствующих на БФ практически ничего не изучает или блуждает в своих фантазиях, не понимая то, что изучали. Не все, но большинство. Так что давайте-ка без лжи и передергиваний




> Как шутил лама Оле: "Мы отсылаем учиться туда тех, кто не умеет медитировать".


А те которые остаются - витают в фантазиях относительно того, что практикуют (без воззрения-то и хоть какого-то понимания типа ваджраяны). 
Ну да ладно. Вы своё мнение и очередную порцию негатива показали. Я тоже высказался. И ваше мнение в данном вопросе (отношения с ККАПОН, Оле и пр.) меня, честно говоря, интересует не очень сильно.

----------

Denli (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вот! Вот! Я же давно, второй день подряд предлагаю всем присутствующим перевести разговор с какого-то Еше на ламу Оле Нидала, а что-то никто не откликался... Но я, правда, нашел способ  :Smilie:  переключить присутствующих...

О-о-... эта сладкая фраза "нарушенные ламой Оле самайи". Сколько же еще бла-бла по этому поводу можно вылить... Давайте-давайте, господа, не стесняйтесь. Пока что я ни разу не услышал ни вменяемой формулировки, ни столь же вменяемого объяснения. так что высказывайте все, что у вас на душе наболело...

P.S. Кстати, я не поленился и лично(!)  :Smilie:  пересчитал - а сколько ж настоящих и достоверных(!) коренных буддийских источников изучил этот наш форумный специалист за годы обучения в КИБИ. Оказалось не столь уж.. (цитата):




> Во время обучения получил обширные разъяснения по тексту Драгоценное украшение освобождения (Гампопа), краткие разъяснения по тексту Сокровищница верного познания Сакья Пандиты (Цема), Украшение срединного пути Шантаракшиты, краткое разъяснение трудов Асанги-Майтрейи.


Итого, за 3 года обучения: 1) прочитан и изучен ламрим Кагью; 2) получены краткие разъяснения по тексту Сакья Пандиты (если не ошибаюсь - также ламрим); 3) кратко пройден Шантаракшита; 4) также кратко получены разъяснения трудов Асанги-Майтрейи.

Итого - целых четыре(!) литературных источника. Наверное, о-о-чень долго объясняли каждую букву.  :Smilie:  Но зато - в результате обучения у него несомненно открылись сиддхи ясновидения, позволяющие утверждать, что кроме него, уж точно, никто(!) ничего(!) не читает, не изучает, а если и читают - то уж точно не запоминают прочитанное:  :Smilie: 




> ... повальное большинство присутствующих на БФ практически ничего не изучает или блуждает в своих фантазиях, не понимая то, что изучали.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Нравиться писать не по теме с передёргиваниями - ваше право.
См. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post474243
Последние строчки.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта и остается на усмотрение модератора раздела.

----------

Echo (22.05.2012), Аньезка (22.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (22.05.2012), Карма Палджор (22.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (23.05.2012), Тант (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------

